# Авиация > Современность >  "Рэптор" вышел на боевое дежурство

## Родион

Как заявил глава компании «Сухой» Михаил Погосян, программа создания российского истребителя пятого поколения выполнена примерно на 30%. Тем временем ВВС США активно осваивают истребитель XXI века F-22А Raptor, принятый на вооружение в конце 2005 года. 
В рамках боевой авиации в целом принятие на вооружение этого самолета ознаменовало начало практической реализации общего реформирования ВВС США, затрагивающего и структурное построение боевой авиации, и техническое наполнение этой структуры, и схему ее функционирования, включая тактику ведения боевых действий. 
Разработка методического задела началась до завершения создания истребителя F-22. Она была связана с развитием концепции авиационных экспедиционных армий (AEF-aerospace Expeditionary Force). Десять боевых формирований AEF должны составить, по замыслу командования ВВС США, ударную мощь американской боевой авиации, обозначив при этом реальное присутствие этой мощи в тех регионах мира, где имеется угроза национальным интересам США. 
Апробацией общей концепции авиационных экспедиционных армий стали общевойсковые учения «Норден Эйдж», прошедшие в мае–июне 2006 года на авиабазе ВВС США Эммендорф на Аляске. Для этого были задействованы 12 истребителей F-22 из состава 27-й авиаэскадрильи. В ходе учений этими истребителями было проведено 26 сбросов управляемых бомб JDAM по целям. Все бомбы, имеющие программированное наведение с навигацией от спутниковой системы GPS, поразили заданные цели. 
Однако основной задачей, решавшейся «Рэптором», являлась борьба с истребителями «красных», которые имитировались специально выделенными для этого самолетами F-15C, F/A-18C и F/A-18E. Одновременно в воздухе могло находиться до 40 самолетов «красных», которые по имитируемым характеристикам соответствовали самолетам российского производства МиГ-29, Су-30 и Су-24. «Красные» условно использовали в воздушном бою ракеты «воздух–воздух» Р-73 и РВВ-АЕ российского производства и PL-12 китайского производства. 
За первые семь дней учений истребители F-22 одержали в воздушных боях 144 условные победы. Из этого количества только три пришлись на ближний воздушный бой с «противником». Во время этих учебных боев истребители F-22 ни разу не прибегали к использованию доступных им элементов сверхманевренности. Летчики отмечали, что наиболее выгодной для них была позиция, занимаемая на высоте около 20 000 м (что на 4500 м выше зоны, где обычно летают истребители четвертого поколения). Там они могли использовать преимущества сверхзвукового крейсерского режима полета, сканируя воздушное пространство и подстилающую местность с помощью бортовой РЛС и пассивных датчиков. Истребители F-22 за счет высокой скорости успевали наносить удары в любой точке зоны учений. 
В середине февраля 2007 года на авиабазе ВВС США Кадена, расположенной на японском острове Окинава, приземлились первые «Рэпторы» из состава 27-й авиаэскадрильи 1-го авиакрыла ВВС США, расквартированного на базе Лэнгли в штате Вирджиния. Это было не что иное, как начало функционирования в пробном формате первой экспедиционной воздушной армии ВВС США. 
Группа истребителей F-22 организованно прошла маршрут протяженностью 6600 км, затратив на это около 12 летных часов. Согласно общей концепции системы AEF переброска авиационной экспедиционной армии с территории США в любую точку мира и ее развертывание в боевое состояние должны занимать не более двух суток. Здесь же поднявшиеся 10 февраля 2007 года с авиабазы Хикем на Гавайских островах «Рэпторы» достигли авиабазы Кадена в Японии только 18 февраля. Задержка в восемь дней была вызвана сбоем в полете программного обеспечения навигационной системы нескольких истребителей, в связи с чем вся группа уже находящихся над Тихим океаном истребителей F-22 была вынуждена вернуться на авиабазу Хикем. Это показало, что отсутствие требуемого уровня надежности программного обеспечения одной из бортовых систем может существенно снизить боеготовность не только истребителя пятого поколения, но и всей боевой системы, в структуру которой он входит. 
За четыре месяца общий налет «Рэпторов» на авиабазе Кадена составил 1400 часов, а это соответствует уровню годового налета 350 часов в расчете на один самолет. Всего за время пребывания 27-й авиаэскадрильи на авиабазе Кадена было совершено 718 самолето-вылетов F-22. Очевидно, что это были уже не просто демонстрационные полеты.

http://www.ng.ru/nvo/2008-02-27/9_reptor.html

----------


## Холостяк

*Нож в спину пятого поколения*

*Ведущие американские эксперты считают, что разработка истребителя F-22 является критической ошибкой Пентагона.*
Почти сразу после окончания Второй мировой войны в военной авиации началась новая эра - эра реактивных самолетов. Если не брать немецкие машины военных времен, которые были скорее экспериментальными образцами, брошенными в бой, то самыми известными представителями первого "реактивного" поколения являются советский МиГ-15 и американский F-86. C тех пор прошло уже больше полувека, и теперь военная авиация готовится к новому витку гонки вооружений - появлению истребителей пятого поколения. Каждому из этих этапов соответствовали технологические нововведения, порой революционные, и каждый раз новое поколение, казалось, совершенно зачеркивает все возможности предыдущего. 
Так считается и теперь. Истребители пятого поколения должны обладать малозаметностью для радаров, сверхзвуковой крейсерской скоростью, способностью "видеть" противника на большем расстоянии, а также высокой маневренностью. По мнению разработчиков американского истребителя F-22 Raptor, их машина по всем этим показателям превосходит все остальные самолеты, уже построенные и только задуманные. 

Однако в военных кругах США не все разделяют такую уверенность. В начале апреля 2006 года два американских авиационных эксперта - Пьер Спрей (Pierre Sprey) и Джеймс Стивенсон (James Stevenson) - заявили, что разработка F-22A является критической ошибкой Пентагона, которая в случае полномасштабной войны будет стоить Америке проигрыша чуть ли не всех воздушных сражений. 
Стоит отметить, что Спрей является признанным авторитетом в американской военной авиации. Он является активным деятелем группы, которую называют "Истребительная мафия" (fighter mafia). В это полуформальное общество входят пилоты, воевавшие на реактивных истребителях. Они выступают в качестве экспертов и аналитиков, оказывая сильное влияние на развитие американской авиации - в свое время они способствовали продвижению программ F-15, F-16 и А-10. Стивенсон не менее известен - в свое время он возглавлял журнал американской военно-морской авиации Topgun Journal. 
Стоит отметить, что у проекта F-22 были оппоненты и раньше. Однако их аргументы сводились не к тому, что этот истребитель недостаточно хорош, а к тому, что он слишком хорош для современного боя. В будущем, утверждали критики, США не будут вовлечены в полномасштабный конфликт, в котором Raptor нашел бы себе достойного противника. 
Между тем изначальная прогнозируемая стоимость истребителя (в случае закупки 750 самолетов) в 149 миллионов долларов слишком высока, чтобы принимать его на вооружение только для того, чтобы он охранял территорию США. В ходе дебатов в Пентагоне приняли соломоново решение - закупить F-22 в ограниченном объеме. Сначала объем закупок снизили до 381 самолета, а потом до 183. Это спровоцировало повышение его стоимости до 355 миллионов за единицу. Теперь это самый дорогой истребитель в мире. 
По мнению Спрея и Стивенсона, конструкторы "Раптора" повторили ту же ошибку, что их немецкие коллеги времен Второй мировой, которые построили реактивный истребитель Ме-262. Тогда "Мессершмидт", казавшийся вершиной самолетостроения, не спас "Люфтваффе" от поражения в борьбе с многочисленными "Яками", "Мустангами" и "Спитфаерами" - немцы не могли построить достаточное количество реактивных машин, чтобы противостоять поршневым истребителям. Такое же будущее предрекают F-22 и американские эксперты. 
В своем докладе (файл PDF) Спрей утверждает, что, любой истребитель необходимо оценивать с точки зрения четырех факторов, обеспечивающих победу в воздушном бою: 
Первым увидеть противника. _По словам экспертов, с Первой мировой войны и до Вьетнама от 65 до 95 процентов самолетов, сбитых в воздушных боях, погибли в результате внезапных атак._
Превосходить противника количественно. _Самые современные самолеты не смогли помочь "Люфтваффе" противостоять большому количеству машин союзников._
Обладать лучшей маневренностью. _Не только с технической точки зрения, но и по уровню мастерства пилотов._
Возможность быстро поразить противника. _Чем больше самолетов участвует в бою, тем больше появляется возможностей нанести удар и тем больше для пилота вероятность стать мишенью для врага, пока он целится в другого._

Как утверждают аналитики, по всем четырем параметрам "Раптор" уступает своим потенциальным противникам. 
Во-первых, "невидимость" (малозаметность) F-22 является мифом. Чтобы обнаружить противника, самолет должен использовать радар, который немедленно выдаст его расположение. Кроме того, параллельно с развитием технологии Stealth развивались и технологии ПВО, и теперь радары видят намного лучше и дальше, чем раньше. История, которая произошла в Югославии в 1999 году, когда батарея сербской ПВО сбила самолет-невидимку F-117, тому наглядное подтверждение. Авиационные радары, включая и новейшие системы ДРЛО, могут засекать "невидимые" объекты намного лучше старых советских систем, таких как ЗРК С-125, при помощи которой был уничтожен истребитель в Югославии. 
К тому же в настоящее время самолеты вооружены более эффективными ракетами, которые наводятся на источник радиоизлучения. "Кем бы вы хотели быть - полицейским на темной аллее с включенным фонарем, или затаившимся преступником, вооруженным пистолетом с пулями, которые сами наводятся на свет?", - пишет эксперт. 
Численное превосходство в воздухе также никогда не будет достигнуто из-за чрезвычайно высокой стоимости самолета. США просто не смогут построить столько же "Рапторов", сколько ранее было построено F-14 F-16, F-15 и F-18. 183 заказанных истребителя будут стоить, по самым приблизительным подсчетам, 65 миллиардов долларов. 
Однако американские военные программы имеют свойство расти в цене, и поэтому окончательная цифра может превышать эту на порядок. Обеспечить количественное превосходство в воздухе с таким воздушным флотом США не смогут никогда. По подсчетам Спрея, со времен F-86 "боевая эффективность" каждого вложенного в авиационный проект доллара снизилась в четыре раза. 
Маневренность нового самолета в ближнем бою эксперты также ставят под сомнение. По их словам, конструкторы пренебрегли этим качеством в пользу скорости, и теперь, если "Раптор" вступит в ближний бой с противником (к тому же и численно превосходящим), то у него не будет никаких шансов уцелеть. Между тем, как считают Спрей и Стивенсон, именно "собачьи схватки" будут самым распространенным видом боестолкновения между истребителями в случае начала полномасштабной войны. 
При этом основным оружием в этих схватках и вовсе может стать авиационная пушка. Эффективность вооружения истребителей, по мнению аналитиков, значительно снизилась со времен Второй мировой. По отношению к 12-миллиметровым пулеметам P-51 ракеты с тепловым наведением стали вдвое менее эффективны. В свою очередь, ракеты, которые наводятся на излучение радара, вдвое менее эффективны, чем те, которые оснащены головками с инфракрасным наведением. 
Аналитики также отмечают, что вследствие чрезмерно раздутого бюджета проекта ВВС были вынуждены сократить программы обучения пилотов, что также скажется на их способности вести маневренные бои. В будущем, полагают Спрей и Стивенсон, истребители будут вообще воевать практически без применения радаров, используя лишь пассивные системы поиска и идентификации объектов в воздухе. 
В этом случае F-22, оснащенный суперсовременным радаром, потеряет свой приоритет и способность нанесения первого удара. В целом, сопоставляя характеристики современных американских истребителей с самолетами и средствами ПВО других стран, эксперты считают, что со времен F-86 у истребительной авиации США сильно снизилась способность нанесения первого удара. 
"Единственное, за счет чего Америка сможет выжить в этой ситуации, это большое число F-16, которые до сих пор остаются в строю. День, когда их отправят на свалку, станет началом превращения ВВС в не-воздушные силы", - резюмирует Спрей. 
Спорить с экспертом сложно. Реальных масштабных воздушных боев между истребителями не было уже достаточно давно. При этом статистика, которая приводится в докладе Спрея, действительно свидетельствует о том, что F-86 был более эффективен, чем его последователи. 
Каждый из аргументов, которые приводит автор, также достаточно уязвим для критики - к примеру, тезис о том, что "Раптор" легко поразить ракетой с наведением на луч радара, противоречит его же утверждению о неэффективности таких ракет. К тому же современные истребители обычно работают в тесном взаимодействии с самолетами ДРЛО, что может и вовсе исключить применение ими радаров. Главный тезис Спрея заключается в том, что эффективность самолета можно оценивать только на основании его боевого применения, а критерии оценки новых машин надо создавать, также основываясь на боевом опыте прошлых лет. В прошлых войнах зачастую новое и более совершенное оружие действительно часто проигрывало более простому и надежному. 

http://www.lenta.ru/articles/2006/04/20/f22/

*Американские невидимые самолеты можно обнаружить с помощью мобильной связи*

http://lenta.ru/internet/2001/06/14/stealth/

----------


## Холостяк

Как раз таки в статье упоминаются древние даты успехов "РАПТОРА". Новеньким он ведь ничем не порадовал. Все забыли уже, как он в этих событиях облажался. Вот и приукрашивают эти забытые события в "песнях баянистов".
И шизоиды появляются, которые реанимируют рекламу Раптора и поют ему свою песнь...
На боевом дежурстве в Ленгли он уже стоит несколько лет... У них там только проблемы с ним. Уже не в состоянии ВВС США оплачивать его содержание. Даже статья была "US AF out of bisseness"... Дословный перевод - ВВС США "близки к разорению (банкротству)"... Ссылка: http://warisboring.com/?p=694 
Уже из-за коррозии силовых элементов планера новенькие Ф-22 пошли на ремонт. Что Боингу пришлось изменять более дешевые материалы, использованные в силовой конструкции, на более дорогостоящие... А это влетает в копеечку налогоплательщикам... Так же как и он оказывается не в состоянии нести заявленное в "рекламной песне" вооружение. В чем сам командир этих Хищников и проговорился... Ф-22 с глючным бортовым оборудованием с горем по полам добрался до Японии. На учениях его "Агрессоры" завалили без всякой поддержки АВАКСА и наземных служб... Цельного полковника на Ф-22 капитан завалил да еще на Ф-16... Ха-ха-ха... А в статье все рекламируют эту ерунду. Ясно уже всем, что хотят показать американским налогоплательщикам то, что деньги их не пошли в унитаз и крутят одну и ту же заезженную пластинку. Ссылка на цены: http://warisboring.com/?p=856 Создали "звездолет" за миллиард, а толку с него никакого! Поэтому все и заводят про него байки!
А у некотовых на лбу уже давно соответствующее наименование написано и каждый раз еще жирнее обводят! Я понимаю что от таких пациентов все психиатры даже в израиле отказались... Хе-хе-хе... Могу рекомендовать - принимайте грязи Мертвого моря и втирайте тщательнее их в проблемные места, можно и в самые "авиационные"!
А то что нормальные люди не хотят спорить с подобными пациентами, которые с пеной у рта обсераются доказывая магические силы Ф-22, так это нормальное явление. 

.

----------


## Родион

Сорок процентов истребителей F-15A-D американских ВВС признаны непригодными к полетам, еще 60 процентов признаны ограниченно годными, сообщает Aviation Week. 
В течение двух месяцев 450 истребителей F-15 модификаций A-D проходили проверку на наличие повреждений в силовых элементах конструкции самолетов. В настоящее время проинспектированы 90 процентов машин. Повреждения элементов конструкции крыла и фюзеляжа, способные в ближайшее время привести к аварии, были обнаружены на девяти самолетах. Конструкция сорока процентов истребителей была признана несоответствующей техническим стандартам, а остальные 60 процентов машин было решено допустить к полетам с ограничениями. 
ВВС США намерены тщательно исследовать дефекты конструкции F-15, чтобы установить объем необходимого ремонта. 
Напомним, что запрет на полеты, распространяющийся на все истребители F-15 модификаций A-D за исключением тех, что участвуют в боевых действиях, был вызван усталостными повреждениями лонжеронов, которые привели к крушению истребителя ВВС национальной гвардии США 2 ноября 2007 года. 
Через некоторое время после катастрофы запрет был отменен, однако введен снова в связи с тем, что аналогичные повреждения были обнаружены в конструкции истребителей F-15 других авиационных частей, в частности в ВВС национальной гвардии Орегона и на базе ВВС США в Японии. 
Запрет сказался на боеготовности вооруженных сил США. Недостаток истребителей F-15 Пентагон отчасти компенсировал возросшей интенсивностью полетов палубной авиации и ускоренным вводом в боевой состав ВВС истребителей F-22. 

http://www.russianpilot.com/?p=1155#more-1155

----------


## Родион

_Ошибка в программном обеспечении прервала полет F-22_
11 февраля 12 истребителей F-22 Raptor вылетевших с Гаваев в Японию были вынуждены вернуться назад из-за возникшей при пересечении линии дат программной ошибки. 
Слухи о том, что задержка прибытия истребителей в Японию была вызвана проблемой с программным обеспечением ходили и ранее. Вчера утром телевизионный канал CNN сообщил, что все истребители полностью потеряли все средства навигации и коммуникации при пересечении линии дат. После сообщения о это самолеты развернулись и используя заправщик в качестве ведущего вернулись на Гаваи. Стоит отметить, что если бы с истребителями небыло заправщика и была плохая погода последствия могли быть серьезнее. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

Об этом тоже забывают сказать.. Только поют "песнь" про непобедимость и неуязвимость Раптора:

http://blog.wired.com/defense/2007/0...f-22-rapt.html

http://www.alert5.com/2006/04/fa-18f...own-f-22a.html

Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

Тот же Володин завел радостно вой по 144 победам Раптора, когда этот самолет принимал участие в учениях и вылетал в группе ( и то за период учений три-пять раз, а не на каждый учебный бой!!!) с Ф-15, Ф-16, Ф-18..., а не "бился" геройски в одиночку и рисовал на борту единоличные победы... И тем более 144 победы это еще "победы" в учениях 2006 года на Аляске... На Неллис их уже было около 300 ???!!!

Авиационные учения ВВС США "Красный Флаг".

А тут проблемы по конструкции Раптора, гниет знаете ли!!!!



http://www.airforcetimes.com/news/20..._rust_071112w/

А о проблемах с бортовым уже говорили и как в Японию с горем по полам добрались:

http://www.alert5.com/2007/02/air-fo...s-on-f-22.html

Так же глючит и при испытаниях вооружения:

http://rnd.cnews.ru/army/news/top/in...7/10/01/268436


Потом раструбили в 2007 году, что Ф-22 впервые в ВВС США произвел бомбометание с большой высоты и на большой дальности. Радости было - "полные штаны". Но забыли сообщить, что высотные бомбометания на большом удалении успешно проводились нашими МиГ-25 в ГЛИЦ еще в 80-е годы...

http://www.russianamerica.com/common...t=24&id=276571


А тут пилот просидел в кабине Раптора ПЯТЬ ЧАСОВ!!!!! Не мог открыть фонарь!!!! Замок заклинило! Это в таком дорогом "Звездалете"!!! Что ж тогда с функцией систем и механизмов посложнее???? 
Так за "спасение пилота" пришлось заплатить 180 000 долларий!!!!!

http://www.flightglobal.com/articles...er-canopy.html

Там фоты уже ПиАрщики Ф-22 удалили, как никак за спиной такой махины как Пентагон и такими бабками - что тока не сделаешь. Но у некоторых людей они сохранились... На фото пилот грустный такой сидит... Верно под себя то сходил, не удержал пять часов то....

*Вот и видно - кто тут брехунок!!!*

----------


## juky-puky

- *Холостяк*, так если звено F-22 выпустить против эскадрильи Су-27 - кто победит? С каким, по-твоему, счётом? 
А если против эскадрильи Су-30МКИ?  С каким, по-твоему, счётом? 
А если против эскадрильи Су-35?  С каким, по-твоему, счётом?

----------


## juky-puky

- Я очень сильно хочу послушать мнение именно *Холостяк*а, *крупнейшего специалиста в этом вопросе*!   :Wink:  

Я просто хочу, чтобы Холостяк продемонстрировал всю бездну своего личного понимания того, "кто есть ху" в современной истребительной авиации и какое место он в ней отводит отстойному F-22 на фоне великолепных российский истребителей...  :Cool: 
Пожалуйста!

----------


## Холостяк

Уже эти раптерофилы и пиарщики натерли всем уши. На каждом форуме, на каждом рекламном сайте "поют песнь" Ф-22-му. Все ТТХ высосаны по схеме ППП (пол-потолок-палец) и не соответствуют реальности. Как не обратишь внимание, кто же тиражирует все эти характеристики... А оказывается это люди не имеющие никакого образования, знаний и вообще представления об авиации, самолетах, пилотировании и я уж не говорю о тактике и боевом применении..., а уж о том видели они своего "кумира" вблизи или возможности "посидеть" в кабинете Ф-22 - и речи нет. А с пеной у рта доказывают "правдивость" мифов дяди Сэма. Только иногда, люди действительно эксплуатирующие эту машину, проговариваются и мы узнаем, что в действительности получилось. Как к примеру проговорились пилоты Ф-22 с Ленгли, сообщив, что почти половину вооружения, заявленного производителем Ф-22, он применять не оборудован. На вопрос по этому поводу локхид-мартин ответил, что все указанное в рекламе многообразие вооружения представлено всего лишь на перспективу... О как!!!! Поэтому и параметры ТТХ в рекламе, которые нам суют раптерофилы, просто напросто - ФУФЛО. Я понимаю людей типа Володина, которые под шумок могут и "бабла срубить". Но по большому счету это бред - чистой воды! Нормальные люди и не спорят на форумах, как и не спорят в научно-технических кругах по данному поводу. Это все равно что спорить о рекламе прокладок не использовав самому их в деле. 
В свою очередь действительно, самолет созданный американскими конструкторами неплохой. Есть интересные наработки. Однако любой профессионал скажет, что денег, скока в него угробили за почти за ДВА ДЕСЯТКА ЛЕТ по его созданию, он не стоит. Цена на него завышена в сотни раз и он не соответствует тем затратам, которые вложены в него! Если локхид-мартин заявляет о "перспективах" по доработке Ф-22 для использования всего ассортимента вооружения, то это вообще смешно!!!!

Просто уже запарили открывать темы по Ф-22 и мастурбировать по одним и тем же событиям трехлетней давности, фуфловым характеристикам... Что-нибудь уж реальное то напишите! А то один из Израиля выдает такие трактаты, будто сам тока с "третьей" смены полетов вернулся на Ф-22 и имеет налет 3500 часов не нем....

Даже и продолжать не буду...

----------


## juky-puky

> Даже и продолжать не буду...


- Я задал тебе три конкретных вопроса. Если тебе *нечего сказать*, кроме традиционной кучи общего словесного поноса - это очень печально - для тебя...

----------


## Nazar

> - Я очень сильно хочу послушать мнение именно *Холостяк*а, *крупнейшего специалиста в этом вопросе*!


Так я ничего и не говорю :Smile: , общайтесь на здоровье , только без личностей :Wink: . Я  имел ввиду лишь то , что сам вопрос подразумевает под собой действие , а не компьютерное анализирование , а то получается как в вопросе : " Кто сильнее носорог или бегемот ? " , вроде у первого и рог подлинее и кожа попрочней и бегает быстрее , а вот как они между собой дрались , никто пока не видел  , но это я шутю :Rolleyes:

----------


## juky-puky

- Попутно:
http://www.lockheedmartin.com/data/a...N-Brochure.pdf

Локхид-Мартин говорит о том, что их самолет "всухую" сбил 72 вражеские машины

----------


## маска

> А что по темке... То наши спецы на Ту-95, во время полета в районе Аляски, цели на удалении успешно обнаружили, идентифицировали как Ф-22 в количестве 4 самолетов, параметры по цели очередной раз сняли и доложили, что цель хорошо и устойчиво "смотрится" на экране... В НИИ ВВС РФ сравнили переданные результаты и убедились, что на нашем прицеле Ф-22 смотреться будет тоже отчетливо.  Вообщем, незамеченным, как мечтают некоторые, он не подкрадется!


Холостяк вы знаете на что указывает эта стрелка?
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/padov/215/s-4944.jpg
Если знаете,то зачем пишите всю эту лабуду?

----------


## маска

> - Маска... Да... Чуть не забыл. А что там за стрела? Похоже на сливной краник... Я Ф-22 даже и рядом не стоял.


Этот "сливной краник" увеличивает ЭПР Раптора в сотни раз.В следующий раз,когда будете писать что  "цель хорошо и устойчиво смотрится на экране" имейте это в виду.

----------


## juky-puky

- to *вовчек*

По примерным прикидкам экстраполяцией у меня получился расход топлива на дозвуковом потолке в 16 км 2.8-2.9 кг/км (М=0.9), а на сверхзвуковом на Н=19.2 км - 4.5 кг/км (М=1.5).
Насколько это соответствует Вашим данным?

----------


## Вовчек

1. То, что Ф-22 сопровождает наши Ту-95 над океаном на достаточно большом удалении от берега, говорит о высокой надежности самолета и его систем.
2. Длительные перелеты, в том числе и в Японию свидетельствуют о том же.
Полеты в Японии: за 4 месяца 12 самолетов выполнили 712 самолето- вылетов, налетали 1400 часов,  в отдельные дни интенсивность полетов составляла 28 самолето-вылетов. В полетах участвовало до 10 самолетов одновременно. Эксплутационная готовность 97%, средняя продолжительность вылета 2,5-3 часа.
С учетом   погоды в регионе, климата, это очень высокая интенсивность полетов.
Что еще раз показывает высокую надежность самолета и его систем.
Уровень аварийности самолета значительно ниже чем у Ф-15.

3.У меня чуть меньше получается 2,65 кг/км. , 4,25 кг/км,но это грубые прикидки.

----------


## juky-puky

- Понятно.

----------


## juky-puky

*Держи утку шире:*



> Низкая ЭПР? Что это дает, если для обнаружения и поражения противника требуется включение РЛС?


1) Рeжим LPI:

The Low Probability of Intercept (LPI) capability of the radar defeats conventional RWR/ESM systems. The AN/APG-77 radar is capable of performing an active radar search on RWR/ESM equipped fighter aircraft without the target knowing he is being illuminated. Unlike conventional radars which emit high energy pulses in a narrow frequency band, the AN/APG-77 emits low energy pulses over a wide frequency band using a technique called spread spectrum transmission. When multiple echoes are returned, the radar's signal processor combines the signals. The amount of energy reflected back to the target is about the same as a conventional radar, but because each LPI pulse has considerably less amount of energy and may not fit normal modulation patterns, the target will have a difficult time detecting the F-22. 

Способность радара в режиме Низкой Вероятности Перехвата (LPI) побеждает обычные системы СПО/РТР. Радар AN/APG-77 способен к выполнению активного радарного поиска самолета-истребителя, оборудованного аппаратурой СПО/РТР без того, чтобы цель знала, что она облучается. В отличие от обычных радаров, которые излучают мощные импульсы энергии в узком диапазоне частот, AN/APG-77 излучает низкоэнергетические импульсы в широком диапазоне частот, используя технику, названную широкополосной передачей. Когда многократные эхо-сигналы возвращаются, процессор обработки сигналов РЛС объединяет эти сигналы. Количество энергии, отраженной назад к цели - на том же самом уровне, как и у обычного радара, но так как каждый импульс LPI имеет значительно меньшее количество энергии и различную структуру сигналов, цели будет трудно обнаружить F-22. 

2) Станция РТР ALR-94:
http://www.electronics.ru/pdf/4_2001/09.pdf

3) Возможность полноценного межсамолётного обмена - несколько самолётов выполняют пуск ракет по данным одного (например, командира звена).

4) Сопровождение на проходе - до 100 целей, с возможностью работы по любым 20-ти.

----------


## Chizh

> Если отставить в сторону обливание помоями всех и вся, может быть господа-раптерофилы изволят внятно и аргументированно (без ссылок на Инет и чужие мнения) изложить СВОЕ видение, чем так хорош этот суперистребитель и какие реальные преимущества он будет иметь в бою?


Как вы думаете, зачем суховцы строят ПАК-ФА со всей атрибутикой Рэптора, в том числе малозаметность, крейсерский сверхзвук, многофункциональность?
Интересно послушать ваше мнение. :)

----------


## Chizh

> Очень знакомый стиль изложения, наверняка в отделе PR и маркетинга соответствующей компании писался. Вы правы, типичная утка.  
> Но чудес-то не бывает, увы, законы физики пока не отменили. 
> Что значит "низкоэнергетичные импульсы в широком диапазоне"? сейчас радары ПВО тоже светят в "широком диапазоне" и ничего, успешно идентифицируются. 
> Насколько "низкоэнергетичные"? Как минимум, он должен пройти до цели и обратно и быть "отловлен" самим Раптором на фоне шумов и помех. Значит на цели он будет еще более "энергетичным", чем на Рапторе, чтобы не спутать его с фоном и определить источник.


Скорее всего радар умеет модулировать сигнал в широких пределах, в резульатате чего он становится "размазанным" как по диапазону так и по форме импульсов.
Обычные станциии РТР отфильтровывают такой "шум" как помехи.




> А при "межсамолетном обмене" данными с командиром звена ничего никуда не излучается, да? И помехи на межсамолетный обмен не действуют?


Вы имеете в виду даталинк типа JITIDS?
Сигналы даталинка ловятся спец аппаратурой. Но у истребителей таких возможностей нет.




> А при применении оружия (открытии отсеков вооружения), ЭПР уже больше не увеличивается?


Увеличивается. Только на короткое время.
А так-как когерентные ИД радары работают на накоплении импульсов, то для обнаружения цели и завязки трассы им требуется определенное работное время, которые составляет секунды.
Если радар в один проход обнаруживают отметку, а в другой проход ее уже нет, он сбрасывает такую отметку как случайную помеху.




> А с ИК-заметностью у него как? Вам не приходило в голову, что при сверхзвуковой крейсерской скорости этот утюжок нагревается гораздо сильнее, чем любой современный исребитель?


Серьезный нагрев начинается за 2М. 
К примеру выхлопные газы самолета - 1000 С, а нагретый планер 100 С. Он конечно заметнее чем холодный объект, но не настолько чтобы говорить о фатальной демаскировке.

----------


## Bear

> Как вы думаете, зачем суховцы строят ПАК-ФА со всей атрибутикой Рэптора, в том числе малозаметность, крейсерский сверхзвук, многофункциональность?
> Интересно послушать ваше мнение. :)


А я смотрю тут добрая традиция отвечать вопросом на вопрос  :Biggrin: 

Про ПАК-ФА ничего сказать не могу, ибо к его разработке непричастен.  :Frown: 
А уж что и как там Суховцы втирают (ой, простите, пиарят) нашим генералам, чобы им бабки на разработку выделили, пусть останется на их совести. Лишь бы результат того стоил.
А то ведь как бывает... Вон, Су-25 в свое время чуть не зарубили из-за того, что дозвуковой. Генералам ведь сложно объяснить, почему Ягуар сверхзвуковой, а Грач - нет...  :Rolleyes:  Сейчас, наверное, сверхзвуковая крейсерская - это обязательная фича, без нее как-то не по-пацански.  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

Разжевываю.

Самолет скоро полетит. Если ничего не случиться в 2009.

Но полетит пока на старых двигателях от Су-35 т.е. изделии 117С. Крейсерского сверхзвука на них не получится. Дай Бог лет через 5-10 появится нормальный движок пятого поколения, вот тогда будет летать не хуже Рэптора.

Авионика и РЛС пока тоже в разработке. ИМХО, по этому первые несколько лет самолет будет летать с начинкой от Су-35.

Оружия нового пока тоже нет. Вымпел обещает что-то выдать к 2010-2013 году. Но если честно - не верится. А пока вообще "швах".

Если все пойдет нормально, то где-то к 2020-му ВВС РФ получат свой аналог Рэптора.

----------


## Pepelatz

А американцы не сообщали, сколько лет в строю будет Рэптор? К 2020 у них нчиего ещё нового не ожидается?
Ведь вроде с постановкой на вооружение тут же начинается создание преемника.

----------


## Chizh

> А американцы не сообщали, сколько лет в строю будет Рэптор? К 2020 у них нчиего ещё нового не ожидается?
> Ведь вроде с постановкой на вооружение тут же начинается создание преемника.


ИМХО
Рэптор и наш ПАК-ФА всех нас переживут.

Тенденция в мире авиаворужений идет на значительное увеличение срока службы. Это очень дорогие игрушки и менять их каждые 20 лет не под силу даже США. 

Мне кажется, самолеты пятого поколения постоянно модернизируясь останутся в строю до конца текущего века.

Тем не менее разработка шестого поколения "там" уже ведется. И с большой долей вероятности это будут беспилотники или как вариант некий комплекс состоящий из пилотируемого "босса" и стаи беспилотных бойцов. Но это так, фантазии. :)

----------


## Pepelatz

Эта тенденции к росту срока службы ИМХО одно из проявлений общеисторических реалий - тот "припадок" прогресса в 20-м веке повторится теперь не скоро, если вообще повторится.

Я тут ещё прочёл, что с нынешним положением дел Россия вообще вымрет, как когда-то ацтеки и майя. Какой тут прогресс...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Мне кажется, самолеты пятого поколения постоянно модернизируясь останутся в строю до конца текущего века.


Это как же они останутся, если у Рэптора уже сейчас проблемы с планером начались ;)? Даже если забыть про косяки разработчиков, то не сделали ещё для авиации таких материалов, которые буду по 90 лет служить...

----------


## Chizh

> Это как же они останутся, если у Рэптора уже сейчас проблемы с планером начались ;)? Даже если забыть про косяки разработчиков, то не сделали ещё для авиации таких материалов, которые буду по 90 лет служить...


Да, накгрузки на планер истребителей конечно немаленькие. Но вы посмотрите сколько уже B-52 служит. А ведь во время его разработки предполагалось через десяток лет заменить на сверхзвуковой бомбер.

Старые F-15 и F-16 подошли к 30-летнему рубежу. Хотя у F-15 похоже уже начались проблемы.

Посмотрим. Возможно я выразился несколько оптимистично про "до конца века", но лет 50 вполне может быть.

----------


## juky-puky

- Где-то мне встречалась цифра о ресурсе F-22 до 2045 года...

----------


## Bear

> Скорее всего радар умеет модулировать сигнал в широких пределах, в резульатате чего он становится "размазанным" как по диапазону так и по форме импульсов.
> Обычные станциии РТР отфильтровывают такой "шум" как помехи.


Я думаю вы не станете спорить, что проблема лишь в том, чтобы прописать правильный сценарий и такие сигналы будут идентифицироваться.




> Вы имеете в виду даталинк типа JITIDS?
> Сигналы даталинка ловятся спец аппаратурой. Но у истребителей таких возможностей нет.


Наверное все-таки сейчас нет, но если существует аппаратура, что помешает ее установить и применять?




> Увеличивается. Только на короткое время.
> А так-как когерентные ИД радары работают на накоплении импульсов, то для обнаружения цели и завязки трассы им требуется определенное работное время, которые составляет секунды.
> Если радар в один проход обнаруживают отметку, а в другой проход ее уже нет, он сбрасывает такую отметку как случайную помеху.


Ну, открытие-закрытие отсека вооружения происходит за ощутимый промежуток времени, не за миллисекунды. Значит вопрос снова лишь в правильной настройке ПО?
Кстати, конформная подвеска вооружения В-В на МиГе мне кажется более симпатичной. не находите?




> Серьезный нагрев начинается за 2М. 
> К примеру выхлопные газы самолета - 1000 С, а нагретый планер 100 С. Он конечно заметнее чем холодный объект, но не настолько чтобы говорить о фатальной демаскировке.


Ну, извините, ракеты В-В уже лет 20 как наводятся на планер, а не на выхлоп. Поэтому тут уж точно чем горячее - тем заметнее. Кстати. у Раптора ОЛС вообще нет, интересно почему? 




> А втирают они самолет пятого поколения, который по задумкам должен быть не хуже Рэптора, а что получится - посмотрим.
> В самолет заложены все фичи Рэптора. Погосян с компанией похоже не согласились с криками наших "ура-патриотов" и "пропагандистов" о "фуфловости" Рэптора и серьезно отнеслись к изучению программы ATF.


Заметьте, "заложены все фичи" - это не значит копия Рэптора. Мне все-таки представляется, что будет использован принцип разумной достаточности и машина эта будет стоить в разы, если не на порядок меньше. Уже сейчас говорится о том, что крейсерского сверхзвука не будет.
По поводу "фуфловости" Рэптора никто всерьез не говорит. Речь идет скорее о том, что машина. безусловно, передовая и несущая много интересных технических решений. Но при этом безумно дорогая и, как следствие, бессовестно распиаренная. Неуязвимого чудо-оружия явно не получилось, хотя рассчитывали именно на него.




> Самолет скоро будет в металле, но вот с "бортом" у нас традиционный "затык". Про оружие вообще молчу.


А чем Р-77 плоха?

----------


## Bear

> - Из какого пальца Вами высосан данный вывод? На чём он базируется? 
> На "нутряном пролетарском чутье" - это понятно.
> А ещё на чём?


Не знаю. что и откуда вы высасываете, но не судите по себе об окружающих.  :Biggrin: 

Чудо-оружием всегда считалась система, не имеющая средств противодействия. С которой непонятно как бороться, или которая требует разработки с нуля принципиально новых средств противодействия, что требует значительных средств и времени.
В данном случае этого не наблюдается, Рэптор не является неуязвимой системой.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не знаю. что и откуда вы высасываете, но не судите по себе об окружающих. 
> Чудо-оружием всегда считалась система, не имеющая средств противодействия. С которой непонятно как бороться, или которая требует разработки с нуля принципиально новых средств противодействия, что требует значительных средств и времени.
> В данном случае этого не наблюдается, Рэптор не является неуязвимой системой.


- В ходе единоборства с истребителями 4-го поколения, при том, что F-22 находились в меньшинстве 1:4, они разгромили "противника со счётом 144:0. Причём 141 победа - в ДВБ, две - ракетами малой дальности и одна - пушкой.
Если эта статистика не способна впечатлить и заставить задуматься индивидуума, декларирующего себя "доктором" от военной авиации - что тут можно сказать цензурного? 
Если это не способен понять сраный ПТУ-шник - ему простительно, что с него взять? Но если это не понимает типа, авиатор, - _"бедная Россия!.."_

----------


## Bear

> - В ходе единоборства с истребителями 4-го поколения, при том, что F-22 находились в меньшинстве 1:4, они разгромили "противника со счётом 144:0. Причём 141 победа - в ДВБ, две - ракетами малой дальности и одна - пушкой.
> Если эта статистика не способна впечатлить и заставить задуматься индивидуума, декларирующего себя "доктором" от военной авиации - что тут можно сказать цензурного?


Уффф... А Вы всерьез считаете, что в открытых источниках могла появиться какая-то ДРУГАЯ информация по поводу Рэптора? Вы вообще где-нибудь встречали заявления типа "при проведении учебных воздушных боев только принятого на вооружение истребителя XXX со старыми американскими YYY и трофейными советскими ZZZ, выяснилось, что последние имеют преимущество по таким-то и таким характеристикам"? Лет через 30 может что и всплывет  :Wink: 
Достаточно почитать зарубежные источники соответствующего времени по любому американскому самолету - везде "самый лучший и не имеющий аналогов".
Если эта тенденция не заставляет Вас задуматься, то тут, действительно. медицина бессильна.

----------


## Chizh

> Я думаю вы не станете спорить, что проблема лишь в том, чтобы прописать правильный сценарий и такие сигналы будут идентифицироваться.


Не так все просто.
Как в таком случае отделить цель от шума?

В станциях РТР обычно четко прописаны параметры излучения возможных угроз. Все остальное считается шумом. Если шум не фильтровать, то станция предупреждения об облучении будет светиться постоянно как новогодняя елка от всевозможных шумов, как естественного так и искусственного происхождения. Летчику такое "добро" точно не нужно.





> Наверное все-таки сейчас нет, но если существует аппаратура, что помешает ее установить и применять?


Габариты, масса, операторы.





> Ну, открытие-закрытие отсека вооружения происходит за ощутимый промежуток времени, не за миллисекунды. Значит вопрос снова лишь в правильной настройке ПО?


Я же написал, что радар накапливает информацию о цели секунды. Например РЛПК на Су-27 около 6-10 секунд в зависимости от режима.
Если цель "светится" меньшее время, то радар сбрасывает ее.




> Кстати, конформная подвеска вооружения В-В на МиГе мне кажется более симпатичной. не находите?


Чем что?
Если сравнивать с МиГ-29 или Су-27, то безусловно, комфорная подвеска выигрывает как по Сх так и по ЭПР.




> Ну, извините, ракеты В-В уже лет 20 как наводятся на планер, а не на выхлоп. Поэтому тут уж точно чем горячее - тем заметнее.


Все верно.
Только на какой дальности?



> Кстати. у Раптора ОЛС вообще нет, интересно почему?


Сложно сказать.
ИМХО, это недостаток.





> Заметьте, "заложены все фичи" - это не значит копия Рэптора. Мне все-таки представляется, что будет использован принцип разумной достаточности и машина эта будет стоить в разы, если не на порядок меньше. Уже сейчас говорится о том, что крейсерского сверхзвука не будет.


Конечно ПАК-ФА не будет копией Рэптора, он будет сделан "по мотивам".

Насчет цены я бы не стал так говорить. Цена наших разработок постоянно дорожает. Кроме того, цена отдельного экземпляра сильно зависит от "тиража". Если ПАК-ФА запланируют меньше чем Рэпторов, то у него есть все шансы стать дороже.

Крейсерского сверхзвука не будет потому что "не смогла я". Т.е. пока нет нужного двигателя.



> По поводу "фуфловости" Рэптора никто всерьез не говорит. Речь идет скорее о том, что машина. безусловно, передовая и несущая много интересных технических решений. Но при этом безумно дорогая и, как следствие, бессовестно распиаренная. Неуязвимого чудо-оружия явно не получилось, хотя рассчитывали именно на него.


Насчет "бессовестного" пиара тут американцам далеко до наших "не имеющих аналогов" пропагандистов.
Они имеют право гордится этой машиной потому, что она у них уже есть и они в этом первые, в отличие от некоторых. 






> А чем Р-77 плоха?


Во-первых, это устаревший аналог первого АМРААМа.
Во-вторых, ее просто нет.

----------


## Bear

> Не так все просто.
> Как в таком случае отделить цель от шума?
> В станциях РТР обычно четко прописаны параметры излучения возможных угроз. Все остальное считается шумом. Если шум не фильтровать, то станция предупреждения об облучении будет светиться постоянно как новогодняя елка от всевозможных шумов,


Ну вы же сами говорите, что параметры возможных угроз прописаны. Значит возможно прописать параметры излучения Рэптора, если их знать, конечно. Насколько я понимаю, эти параметры уже известны.
Да, отфильтровать от шумов это излучение будет сложнее. Но идентифицировать источник "постоянного разнообразного шума" на фоне случайных шумовых помех там-сям вполне возможно.
Другое дело, если РЛС звена (к примеру) истребителей могут работать как единая РЛС с разнесенными антеннами. Но про такую фичу я пока не слышал.




> Габариты, масса, операторы..


Насколько я знаю, подобное оборудование весит порядка тонны и работает достаточно автономно.




> Я же написал, что радар накапливает информацию о цели секунды. Например РЛПК на Су-27 около 6-10 секунд в зависимости от режима.
> Если цель "светится" меньшее время, то радар сбрасывает ее...


Что мешает прописать сценарий, чтобы он ее не сбрасывал, более того, уделял повышенное внимание, поскольку цель является вдобавок источником "постоянного разнообразного шума"?





> Чем что?
> Если сравнивать с МиГ-29 или Су-27, то безусловно, комфорная подвеска выигрывает как по Сх так и по ЭПР....


Отсутствием необходимости демаскироваться, пусть кратковременно, при открывании отсека боенагрузки.
Меньшее время реакции захват-пуск.
Возможность захвата цели ГСН ракеты непосредственно на носителе.




> Все верно.
> Только на какой дальности?....


Ну, то, что я встречал по ОЛС-35 - 50км на встречном и 90км - на догоне, только непонятно какого типа цель и с каким теплоизлучением.  :Rolleyes:  Если речь идет о "типовой" цели, то для Рэптора эти величины будут заметно больше.




> Сложно сказать.
> ИМХО, это недостаток..


ИМХО, это как раз из-за того, что планер Рэптора светит гораздо ярче в тепловом диапазоне, поэтому бой с использованием ОЛС для него заведомо невыгоден.




> Конечно ПАК-ФА не будет копией Рэптора, он будет сделан "по мотивам"...


Примерно как МиГ-23 делался "по мотивам" Фантома?  :Wink: 




> Крейсерского сверхзвука не будет потому что "не смогла я". Т.е. пока нет нужного двигателя...


Объясните, правда не догоняю, что дает крейсерский сверхзвук? Ну для перехватчика еще туда-сюда... А для многоцелевой машины?




> Насчет "бессовестного" пиара тут американцам далеко до наших "не имеющих аналогов" пропагандистов.


Наши просто пока учатся, поэтому получается коряво и неуклюже.  :Biggrin: 
У наших вероятных партнеров все отработано и отшлифовано десятилетиями. Поэтому со стороны выглядит вполне убедительно. Но когда поработаешь лет 5-7 в крупных американских компаниях, знакомая риторика отдела PR & Marketing опознается безошибочно.




> Они имеют право гордится этой машиной потому, что она у них уже есть и они в этом первые, в отличие от некоторых..


Несомненно. Они смогли себе позволить дорогую игрушку. Молодцы. Искренне уважаю тех, кто может позволить себе ездить на работу на Бентли. Но это не причина утверждать. что все остальные машины г*но и ездить на них нельзя.  :Biggrin: 





> Во-первых, это устаревший аналог первого АМРААМа. Во-вторых, ее просто нет.


Какие характеристики Р-77 не отвечают современным требованиям?

----------


## Chizh

> Ну вы же сами говорите, что параметры возможных угроз прописаны. Значит возможно прописать параметры излучения Рэптора, если их знать, конечно. Насколько я понимаю, эти параметры уже известны.


Вы не понимаете.
Прописать можно четкую последовательность физических величин, частоту несущей, частоту и форму импульсов.
Но что прописывать для шума, в котором частота и импульсы постоянно меняются?



> Да, отфильтровать от шумов это излучение будет сложнее. Но идентифицировать источник "постоянного разнообразного шума" на фоне случайных шумовых помех там-сям вполне возможно.


Да, теоретически возможно.



> Другое дело, если РЛС звена (к примеру) истребителей могут работать как единая РЛС с разнесенными антеннами. Но про такую фичу я пока не слышал.


Тут все может быть проще. В группе F-22 на излучение может работать только один самолет находящийся в тылу, но он будет обеспечивать информацией ударные самолеты летящие в режиме радиомолчания.





> Насколько я знаю, подобное оборудование весит порядка тонны и работает достаточно автономно.


Не могу ничего возразить. Этим занимаются наземные РТР.





> Что мешает прописать сценарий, чтобы он ее не сбрасывал, более того, уделял повышенное внимание, поскольку цель является вдобавок источником "постоянного разнообразного шума"?


Таких случайных "целей" очень много, облака, наземные объекты, случайные разряды. Если за каждой "тревогой" пристально наблюдать, никаких вычислительных средств не хватит.

Даже если предположить, что мы поймали за секунду Рэптора с открытыми створками, то в следующую секунду он их закроет, и сопровожение будет невозможно.






> Отсутствием необходимости демаскироваться, пусть кратковременно, при открывании отсека боенагрузки.
> Меньшее время реакции захват-пуск.
> Возможность захвата цели ГСН ракеты непосредственно на носителе.


С такими подвесками невидимку не сделать.
В США уже давно летают самолеты с комформной подвеской ракет, F-4, F-14, F-15, F-18. Это хорошо снижает аэродимамические потери, но не помогает малозаметности. Конечно ЭПР уменьшается, но до уровня стелс ее не довести.

Кратковременное увеличение ЭПР при открытии внутренних отсеков пока еще не научились использовать в борьбе с малозаметными самолетами. Причины писал выше.






> Ну, то, что я встречал по ОЛС-35 - 50км на встречном и 90км - на догоне, только непонятно какого типа цель и с каким теплоизлучением.  Если речь идет о "типовой" цели, то для Рэптора эти величины будут заметно больше.


По заявлениям Lockheed-Martin тепловая сигнатура F-22 заметно уменьшена по сравнению с самолетами 4-го поколения.
Я бы не стал сильно расчитывать на ОЛС, хотя безусловно это большой плюс нашим самолетам.





> ИМХО, это как раз из-за того, что планер Рэптора светит гораздо ярче в тепловом диапазоне, поэтому бой с использованием ОЛС для него заведомо невыгоден.


Давайте разберемся.

Планер Рэптора может нагреться только на большом сверхзвуке, значит это дальний бой. Но наш самолет сможет применять против него только тепловые ракеты, которые имеют дальность захвата цели в ППС 10-20 км.

Наш самолет просто не доживет до такого рубежа, т.к. с дальности километров в 50-70 в него уже полетят АМРААМы.

А в ближнем бою на дозвуке, температура F-22 ничем не отличается от других самолетов и даже меньше за счет применения мер по уменьшению ИК заметности.





> Примерно как МиГ-23 делался "по мотивам" Фантома?


В том числе.

Но в случае с ПАК-ФА элементы Рэптора будут угадываться более очевидно. ;)






> Объясните, правда не догоняю, что дает крейсерский сверхзвук? Ну для перехватчика еще туда-сюда... А для многоцелевой машины?


У военных есть такое понятие: время реакции и время поражения цели после обнаружения и идентификации. За эти времена сильно борются.





> Несомненно. Они смогли себе позволить дорогую игрушку. Молодцы. Искренне уважаю тех, кто может позволить себе ездить на работу на Бентли. Но это не причина утверждать. что все остальные машины г*но и ездить на них нельзя.


Пойдите на любой форум автомобилей-иномарок и попытайте доказать что жигули это хорошо.
В лучшем случае над вами деликатно сжалятся. :)






> Какие характеристики Р-77 не отвечают современным требованиям?


Никакие. 
Ни ГСН, ни СУ, ни энергетика.
Она конечно лучше дремучей Р-27, но до АМРААМа не дотягивает. Ракета просто устарела.
Отдельный разговор про решетчатые рули, которые увеличивают ЭПР ракеты и ее носителя до неприемлемой величины, да еще имеют большой Сх.

Именно по этому Вымпел разрабатывает новую ракету средней дальности по классической схеме, как АМРААМ.

----------


## juky-puky

> Как Вы, однако, любите за других выводы делать 
> Тут вот тоже несколько "разведчиков" трутся со своей глубокой аналитикой, никого никуда пока не послали.


- Итак: почему Вы уверены, что "рекламные данные" - 144:0 и 241:2 не могут быть тщательнейше проверены доблестными российскими штирлицами? Не все же они пока перешли на подработку в ЦРУ?
Однако ни по каким околовоенным каналам никаких опровержений на этот счёт не поступало.  Следовательно, эти числа верны. 
Вывод?

----------


## Nazar

> Однако ни по каким околовоенным каналам никаких опровержений на этот счёт не поступало.  Следовательно, эти числа верны. 
> Вывод?


А никому это видимо и не надо . Неужели надо верить всему чему нет официального опровержения ?

----------


## juky-puky

> А никому это видимо и не надо . Неужели надо верить всему чему нет официального опровержения ?


- Результаты этих учений немного сродни появлению атомной бомбы _(для тех, кто понимает, разумеется)._ Поэтому они не могут оставить равнодушными ни одного военного лётчика, которому в обозримом будущем возможно придётся с ними воевать, ни одного авиационного военачальника. 
*Людям, от всего это далёким, разумеется, всё это глубоко по фигу.*
А также профанам, дуракам и неучам от авиации, даже если они в ней служат - на любых должностях.

----------


## Вовчек

Часто в качестве аргумента приводят высокую стоимость Ф-22.
Однако все познается в сравнении.
 Посмотрим сколько будет стоить программа ПАКФА.
Особо бдительных прошу не беспокоиться все цифры из открытых источников.
1. В начале 2003 года бывший начальник вооружения ВС РФ генерал-полковник А. Ситнов привел следущие цифры:
-Стоимость разработки истребителя пятого поколения составляет-12-14 млрд. долл.
- Стоимость разработки МБР- 12 млрд. долл.
- Стоимость разработки ОТРК- 6 млрд. долл
-  Стоимость разработки танка 3,5-4 млрд.долл.
Все эти цифры были расчитаны в начале 2000-ых годов. К 2008 году эта цифра возросла значительно. 
Рассмотрим на примере производства, так как от него зависит выпуск опытной партии и серийной продукции. При расчетах в начале 2000 годов, закладывалась фиксированная величина среднемесячной зарплаты 3500 рублей( на некоторых предприятиях она была выше), закладывались низкие накладные расходы. В результате уровень рентабельности при выполнении ГОЗ снижался до 4-6%, а то и меньше. Предприятия вынужденны сидеть на голодном пайке. Поэтому цена заказа снижалась более чем на треть, от цены обеспечивающей 25% рентабельность. 
К 2008г возросли средние зарплаты, возросли цены на электроэнергию и топливо, что привело к значительному росту цены на сырье, материалы,комплектующие изделия. Росту накладных расходов, да устаревший станочный парк заводов очень энергоемок. Так как у нас недостаточное финансирование, то это приводит к долгострою.А это, увеличение размера начисленного налога на имущество.
Поэтому указанные выше цифры стоимостей разработок и серийного производства нужно по сравнению с 2001 годом увеличивать в несколько раз.
Кстати в цене продукции военного назначения доля затрат на заработную плату в США доходит до 50%, у нас 10-12%.
 Количество выпущенных самолетов ПАК ФА, будет соизмеримо с количеством Ф-22. Но по времени этот процесс затянется на долго.
Поэтому был прав Федосов, когда три года назад зявил, что стоимость нашего истребителя 5-го поколения, будет близка к стоимости  американского истребителя.
Но важнее цена жизненного цикла, где 50% это эксплуатация.
2. Ф-15
В 2006г перешагнули 5000000 рубеж суммарного  налета парка по часам.
Календарный возраст 25-28 лет. При первоначально назначенном ресурсе в 4000ч, сейчас приближаются к 8000ч. Уровень надежности очень высок.
Сравните с Су-27. И узнаете много интересного.
У ф-22 ресурс 8000ч ,а у нас  от 4000 до 6000(крайние модификации  МиГ-29) и то на бумаге. Су-30 -3000ч.
                    Су-27СК-2000ч.

----------


## Chizh

Офф

Уважаемый Вовчек,
насколько точны ваши цифры по назначенному ресурсу наших самолетов?
Какой вы брали источник?

----------


## Вовчек

В данном случае по Су-27 и Су-30 привел данные с сайта Сухого.

----------


## маска

> 2. Ф-15
> В 2006г перешагнули 5000000 рубеж суммарного  налета парка по часам.
> Календарный возраст 25-28 лет. При первоначально назначенном ресурсе в 4000ч, сейчас приближаются к 8000ч. Уровень надежности очень высок.
> Сравните с Су-27. И узнаете много интересного.
> У ф-22 ресурс 8000ч ,а у нас  от 4000 до 6000(крайние модификации  МиГ-29) и то на бумаге. Су-30 -3000ч.
>                     Су-27СК-2000ч.


Мне встречалась информация,что ресурс перепроэктированного и усиленного планера F-15E был доведен до 16000 часов.

----------


## Вовчек

По Ф-15 Е - я встречал следущие цифры Первоначально заданный 8000ч с возможностью увеличения до 16000.

----------


## Chizh

> В данном случае по Су-27 и Су-30 привел данные с сайта Сухого.


Спасибо.

Про ресурс Су-35 вы имеете какую-нибудь информацию?

----------


## Вовчек

По Су-35 могу только предположить что 4000ч. А точных данных пока нет. Хотя надо порыться в своих источниках.

----------


## Вовчек

Говорят,что 6000ч, но думаю, что это на бумаге. 
Во нашел интервью с Чепкиным, ресурс самолета 4000ч.

----------


## Chizh

> Говорят,что 6000ч, но думаю, что это на бумаге. 
> Во нашел интервью с Чепкиным, ресурс самолета 4000ч.


А ссылка на интервью есть?

----------


## маска

> У ф-22 ресурс 8000ч ,а у нас  от 4000 до 6000(крайние модификации  МиГ-29) и то на бумаге. Су-30 -3000ч.Су-27СК-2000ч.


Интересно при этом сравнить и массовое совершенство конструкции.Отношение массы пустого самолета к максимальной взлетной.Боюсь,что и там различия будут офигительные.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы почему-то упорно делаете вид, что отфильтровать случайные шумы с разных направлений от точечного источника постоянного "шума" невозможно. Это не так. Какие при этом сценарии лучше прописать - вопрос специалистов и они, я надеюсь, никому об этом не расскажут в ближайшее время. мы с Вами можем лишь строить догадки, не более.


- Создатели APG-77 проверили режим LPI на штатных и перспективных средствах РТР американских истребителей. И решили, что раз уж он вполне пригоден именно для low-probability-of-intercept - _низкой вероятности перехвата_ сигналов этой РЛС в этом режиме, то отстающим на 15-20 лет по уровню развития российским СПО в ближайшие   годы он будет не по зубам тем паче.   



> По поводу работы в группе - Вам не кажется, что Вы сами себе противоречите? Обеспечение информацией ударных самолетов само по себе предполагает обмен информацией, это не односторонний процесс.


- Обеспечение картинкой с БРЛС командира звена подчинённых лётчиков - односторонний процесс. (Неужели это может быть непонятно?) 



> А ракеты Вы предполагаете оставить на самонаведении? Их-то проще всего помехами забить.


-  С подавлением  AIM-120C в ВВС РФ существуют более чем серьёзные проблемы...



> Ааа... кажется я понял, Вы считаете Рэптора именно "настоящим стелсом", а не просто самолетом с пониженной ЭПР?


- "С пониженной ЭПР" считаются "Рафаль" и "Еврофайтер". 



> ага... они сумели обеспечить разрежение воздуха вокруг планера самолета? особенно на входе в нерегулируемый воздухозаборник? Чудеса да и только...
> Да кто Вам сказал, что планер греется только на большом сверхзвуке?! Планер греется на любой скорости, чем она больше - тем больше греется.


- Проблема в том, что существующие российские ОЛС не работают в том температурном диапазоне, до которого нагреваются атакующие кромки крыла и фюзеляжа F-22. В стратосфере, крейсерском М=1.5, они будут нагреты до температуры *+42°*С. 
Всего лишь!
http://kursy.rsuh.ru/aero/html/kurs_567_0.html



> Естественно. зависимость не линейная и зависит от многих факторов, в том числе от формы этого самого планера.


- Фуфло это будете гнать для *SergM*, у него в ПТУ эту тему не проходят. См. выше, от чего зависит кинетический нагрев.



> У Рэптора она не самая удачная с этой точки зрения.


- Ха-ха-ха и хо-хо-хо.  "Дохтур", что у Вас со зрением? Надо бы проверить? 



> Конечно, если у него под обшивкой находится какая-нибудь криогенная система охлаждения, ИК заметность будет снижена, но чой-то я сомневаюсь.


- Ну какой идиот будет ставить криогенную установку для охлаждения кромок крыльев, нагретых всего лишь на 6° выше температуры человеческого тела?! Вам не только к окулисту надобно заглянуть...



> КАКИХ мер конкретно? Пока я увидел лишь НЛП от компании Локхид-Мартин. НЛП не снижает ИК заметность. насколько я знаю.


- У-уу! Да Вы и не осмотрели, оказывается, F-22 со всех сторон! В задницу ему не заглянули!  :Smile:  Какой же Вы после этого "дохтур"?? Тепловую сигнатуру существенно снижает экранирование выходных устройств элементами конструкции самолёта и сама их уплощённая форма:
http://www.richard-seaman.com/Aircra...F22/index.html



> По поводу БВБ на дозвуке собственно и спорить нечего - будет как у других самолетов. Вот только для БВБ этот утюжок уже совсем никак не подходит, согласитесь?


- А, так Вы тоже из ПТУ? Ознакомьтесь с темой, меня там зовут *wind*:
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=40368
Там на с.61, пост #1525, что дал *вовчек*, говорится: 
Располагаемая перегрузка:
nу расп=1g на V=89КЕАS, т.е. минимальная приборная скорость горизонтального полёта при взлётном весе 27 тонн будет 89 узлов = 165 км/час.
*nу расп=8g* на V=252КЕАS, т.е. минимальная приборная скорость, на которой он может выполнять манёвр с перегрузкой 8g - 252 узла = *467 км/час.*

1.Перегрузка 8g эксплутационное ограничение(директивное ВВС США) в мирное время для пилотов, чтобы не платить в дальнейшем большие компенсации летчикам при потере здоровья.
2.Предельная по прочности конструкции +10g
но ограничение установлено +9,5g
  И это намного лучше, чем у любого самолёта из семейства Су (для тех, кто соображает в этом деле, разумеется). Особенно тот нюанс, что я выделил. Су-27 способен создать на этой скорости максимальную перегрузку всего лишь в *5.3g*. Вот из этой книжки следует, с.31:
http://www.airwar.ru/other/bibl/su27mh.html

----------


## Bear

> Хорошо. Пусть догадки. Но откуда у вас такая уверенность про возможность отфильтровать шумы? Тоже догадки?


Не совсем. Мне приходилось заниматься технологии фильтрации шумов в разных ситуациях, скажем более сложных, чем в данном случае. Несколько в других диапазонах волн, но физика процесса ничем не отличается от физики работы РЛС.




> Процесс обмена информацией может быть как двусторонним с выдачей квитанции о приеме, так и односторонним, без квитанции, для большей скрытности, но и без гаратнии целостности информации.


Вот именно что без гарантии. То есть в условиях серьезного противодействия этот режим малопригоден.




> Не совсем понял при чем здесь створки люков увеличение ЭПР и самонаведение ракет.
> Ракеты конечно можно забить если иметь "забивалку" и знать как это правильно делать..


Ну Вы пустили ракету и закрыли створки. Но наводить-то ракету, которая при пуске с внутренней подвески не имеет собственных целеуказаний, надо хотя бы на начальном участке траектории, причем со своего самолета, а не с чужого, что предполагает либо включение своей РЛС, либо передачу данных, получаемых с "наводчика". Что неизбежно демаскирует всю группу.




> Вы делаете неверный вывод. 
> Термин "невидимка" и "стелс" больше подходит к СМИ или беседам на бытовом уровне. Специалисты пользуются термином - малозаметный самолет.
> Но тут тоже есть градации. Например самолет F/A-18E/F являются малозаметными по сравнению со своими предшественниками, но ему далеко в этом плане до малозаметного F-22...


с этим я и не спорю, но и F-22 далеко в этом плане до F-117, правильно? Он всего лишь чуть лучше Рафаля по ЭПР.




> При чем здесь разряжение?
> При рассомтрении вопроса ИК сигнатуры самолета можно обратить внимание на два момента.
> Во-первых у Рэптора сложно изогнутые воздушные тракты, что делает невиимым в ППС самолета компрессор двигателя. Это позволяет скрыть его от радиоизлучения, а также уменьшить исходящее ИК излучение от него.
> Во-вторых, сопловая система с плоскими створками также, по заявлениям, предназначена для уменьшения ИК излучения....


Разрежение тут при степени динамического нагрева при обтекании планера. Вы не в курсе, что наведение на элементы двигателя -это уже прошлый век? И что в 4-м поколении (да и до того) компрессор дает сколько-нибудь значимое увеличение ИК-заметности только в очень узком секторе в проекции строго в лоб? А на догоне плоские створки никаких принципиальных преимуществ сами по себе не дают, надо смотреть температуру выхлопа, которая в более теплонапряженных движках Рэптора будет больше, чем на движках 4-го поколения с более высокой степенью двухконтурности.





> Только кроме нагрева имеет смысл учитывать еще и охлаждение. Все-таки минимальная температура в тропопаузе доходит до -55С..


Ну так этот фактор действует как на Рэптора, так и на его противника  :Biggrin: 




> Самолет обладает низкой нагрузкой на крыло и самой высокой в мире тяговооруженностью. Я думаю, в БВБ он является очень серьезным противником даже для наших самолетов с УВТ...


А сколько g он держит, не припомните? Мне попадались цифры порядка 5-6...




> Более того, имея продвинутую систему нашлемного целеуказания и современную ракету ближнего боя он оставит мало шансов любому самолету в мире....


Думаю именно в БВБ внутренняя подвеска скажет свое роковое слово.




> Во всех перечисленных случаях крейсерский сверхзвук будет очень полезен, т.к. позволяет сочетать сверхзвуковую скорость с относительно низким расходом топлива. А это дает еще и дальность.


Вы забываете, что движки Рэптора, оптимизированные для крейсерского сверхзвука, имеют худшие топливные характеристики на дозвуке. Или БВБ тоже на сверхзвуке будет вестись?  :Biggrin: 




> Но вот если бы главной задачей стали гонки между автомобилями, то пришлось бы думать уже о кубатуре двигателя, оптимизации веса конструкции, аэродинамике и т.д. и т.п.
> Почти как в боевой авиации. :)


Ну мы ведь тоже говорим про прикладные задачи, а не о гонках на достижение максимальной скорости по прямой  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

Думаю, что т-щ *Chizh* на меня не обидится за параллельный ответ...  :Smile: 



> То есть в условиях серьезного противодействия этот режим малопригоден.


- Вы, вообще-то представляете, о чём идёт речь? О передаче картинки в режиме аппаратуры ЗАС. Чем и как Вы собираетесь это "подавлять"? 



> Ну Вы пустили ракету и закрыли створки. Но наводить-то ракету, которая при пуске с внутренней подвески не имеет собственных целеуказаний, надо хотя бы на начальном участке траектории, причем со своего самолета, а не с чужого, что предполагает либо включение своей РЛС, либо передачу данных, получаемых с "наводчика". Что неизбежно демаскирует всю группу.


- Сигналы коррекции настолько слабее зондирующих импульсов БРЛС и настолько отличаются от них по структуре, что существующие СПО на них абсолютно не реагируют...



> с этим я и не спорю, но и F-22 далеко в этом плане до F-117, правильно? Он всего лишь чуть лучше Рафаля по ЭПР.


- Вам триста раз давали данные по ЭПР F-22, а вы снова со своим чуть-чуть получше "Рафаля".
Прочитайте, в конце концов, интервью с полковником, который всю жизнь на F-117 пролетал, что он говорит про ЭПР F-22:
http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/11/06/...194350418.html



> Разрежение тут при степени динамического нагрева при обтекании планера.


- Что за чушь?!



> Вы не в курсе, что наведение на элементы двигателя -это уже прошлый век?


- Кончайте врать и нести белиберду. Приведите ТТХ ОЛС МиГ-29 или Су-30 - на что они наводятся??!! *Именно на элементы двигателя и струи выходящих газов!*



> И что в 4-м поколении (да и до того) компрессор дает сколько-нибудь значимое увеличение ИК-заметности только в очень узком секторе в проекции строго в лоб?


- Чудак, компрессоры на F-22 и в телеском не увидать - заэкранированы они совершенно! Несёт всякую чушь...



> А на догоне плоские створки никаких принципиальных преимуществ сами по себе не дают


- Только с точки зрения профанов. Остальные знают, что после таких створок  выходящие газы быстрее смешиваются с оружающим воздухом и размеры факела уменьшаются.



> надо смотреть температуру выхлопа, которая в более теплонапряженных движках Рэптора будет больше, чем на движках 4-го поколения с более высокой степенью двухконтурности.


- Температура выходящих газов у F-22 на М=1.5 намного меньше, чем  у Су-30, поскольку ему не надо включать для этого форсаж. 



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Chizh 
> Только кроме нагрева имеет смысл учитывать еще и охлаждение. Все-таки минимальная температура в тропопаузе доходит до -55С..
> 
> Ну так этот фактор действует как на Рэптора, так и на его противника


- Поэтому на Рэпторе и не установили ОЛС - нечего в неё разглядывать...  :Tongue: 



> А сколько g он держит, не припомните? Мне попадались цифры порядка 5-6...


- Я привёл данные - держит спокойно 10g, разрешено на войне 9.5g, в мирное время - 8g.  Да вот только БВБ у него - такая редкость, что почти никогда не бывает, разве что в учебных целях



> Думаю именно в БВБ внутренняя подвеска скажет свое роковое слово.


- И с какого ж это бодуна??



> Вы забываете, что движки Рэптора, оптимизированные для крейсерского сверхзвука, имеют худшие топливные характеристики на дозвуке.


- Враньё, см. киллометровый расход по высотам на М=0.9.

----------


## Bear

> - Создатели APG-77 проверили режим LPI на штатных и перспективных средствах РТР американских истребителей. И решили, что раз уж он вполне пригоден именно для low-probability-of-intercept - _низкой вероятности перехвата_ сигналов этой РЛС в этом режиме, то отстающим на 15-20 лет по уровню развития российским СПО в ближайшие   годы он будет не по зубам тем паче.


Ну решили и решили. Ничего другого и решить не могли, потому как бабульки на исследования даже в Штатах не бесконечны и за них требуют результат.




> Обеспечение картинкой с БРЛС командира звена подчинённых лётчиков - односторонний процесс. (Неужели это может быть непонятно?)


Ага, это ВАМ так кажется.




> Проблема в том, что существующие российские ОЛС не работают в том температурном диапазоне, до которого нагреваются атакующие кромки крыла и фюзеляжа F-22. В стратосфере, крейсерском М=1.5, они будут нагреты до температуры *+42°*С. 
> Всего лишь!


Данные для Вашего расчета приведете?

Остальные кривляния пропускаю.




> - А, так Вы тоже из ПТУ? Ознакомьтесь с темой, меня там зовут *wind*:
> http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=40368!


Да я смотрю Вы в каждой бочке затычка ! :Biggrin: 





> 1.Перегрузка 8g эксплутационное ограничение(директивное ВВС США) в мирное время для пилотов, чтобы не платить в дальнейшем большие компенсации летчикам при потере здоровья.
> 2.Предельная по прочности конструкции +10g
> но ограничение установлено +9,5g[/COLOR]]


Вот только директивы с реалиями расходятся, не держит он эти перегрузки, увы... 




> И это намного лучше, чем у любого самолёта из семейства Су (для тех, кто соображает в этом деле, разумеется). Особенно тот нюанс, что я выделил. Су-27 способен создать на этой скорости максимальную перегрузку всего лишь в *5.3g*. Вот из этой книжки следует, с.31:
> http://www.airwar.ru/other/bibl/su27mh.html


Да? А подобный график для Ф-22 у Вас есть? Или только теоретические рассуждения?

----------


## juky-puky

> Ага, и выложил бы это Вам здесь? Щаззз...


- Да хотя бы в своих мозгах!  :Tongue: 
Я и так знаю...  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Данные для Вашего расчета приведете?
> Остальные кривляния пропускаю.


- Я же Вам ссылку дал, голубь сизокрылый! 
http://kursy.rsuh.ru/aero/html/kurs_567_0.html
Не по глазам, что ль?? Или арифметику за 5-ый класс подзабыли?
Берём вторую формулу, 
1) температура наружного воздуха в градусах Кельвина будет 273-56=217.
2) М=1.5, в квадрате - 2.25.
3) делим на 5, получаем 0.45.
4) прибавляем 1, получится 1.45.
5) 217 умножаем на 1.45. получается 314.65 градусов Кельвина.
6) Отнимаем 273, получается 41.65. Округляем до *+42 градусов Цельсия*.
Такие расчёты любой ПТУ-шник способен выполнять, а Вас, правда, где учили?



> Да я смотрю Вы в каждой бочке затычка !


- А всё потому, что таких как Вы на каждом форуме - как сельдей в бочке! Апломба - до фуища, а ткнёшь поглубже - слёзы наворачиваются...



> Да? А подобный график для Ф-22 у Вас есть? Или только теоретические рассуждения?


- _"Может Вам ещё и ключ от квартиры, где деньги лежат?"_ (с)

----------


## Chizh

> Не совсем. Мне приходилось заниматься технологии фильтрации шумов в разных ситуациях, скажем более сложных, чем в данном случае. Несколько в других диапазонах волн, но физика процесса ничем не отличается от физики работы РЛС.


Не возражаю.
Могу лишь сказать, что современные российские станции СПО с таким сигналом не работают.
В будущем - посмотрим.





> Вот именно что без гарантии. То есть в условиях серьезного противодействия этот режим малопригоден.


Отнюдь.
Поток данных, никто не мешает повторять многократно.






> Ну Вы пустили ракету и закрыли створки. Но наводить-то ракету, которая при пуске с внутренней подвески не имеет собственных целеуказаний, надо хотя бы на начальном участке траектории, причем со своего самолета, а не с чужого, что предполагает либо включение своей РЛС, либо передачу данных, получаемых с "наводчика". Что неизбежно демаскирует всю группу.


Да, конечно наводить надо.
Пуск ракеты с определенной вероятностью демаскирует самолет. Но опять же, засеч сигналы радиокоррекции для ракеты способны далеко не все современные РТР. Станции СПО-15 существующих российских самолетов точно это не умеют.

Если предположить, что наши сделают современную станцию, не хуже чем у буржуев, то фиксировать факт пуска, по поступлению команд радиокоррекции они смогут, но это только предупреждение. Сам нападающий F-22 для РЛС нашего истребителя как не был виден так и не будет.






> с этим я и не спорю, но и F-22 далеко в этом плане до F-117, правильно? Он всего лишь чуть лучше Рафаля по ЭПР.


По заявлениям разработчиков ЭПР F-22 меньше чем у F-117.




> Разрежение тут при степени динамического нагрева при обтекании планера. Вы не в курсе, что наведение на элементы двигателя -это уже прошлый век?


Да что вы говорите? :)
На самом деле это не так.
Двигатель, а главное, его факел были и остаются главным источником ИК излучения самолета. И именно это излучение в первую очередь хватает ГСН ИК ракеты.




> И что в 4-м поколении (да и до того) компрессор дает сколько-нибудь значимое увеличение ИК-заметности только в очень узком секторе в проекции строго в лоб?


Это да.



> А на догоне плоские створки никаких принципиальных преимуществ сами по себе не дают, надо смотреть температуру выхлопа, которая в более теплонапряженных движках Рэптора будет больше, чем на движках 4-го поколения с более высокой степенью двухконтурности.


Не факт. Если там стоит система смешивания горячих газов с забортным воздухом, то температура меньше.





> А сколько g он держит, не припомните? Мне попадались цифры порядка 5-6...


Неужели вы думаете, что основной истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе будет держать меньше 9-ки?
Это не серьезно.





> Думаю именно в БВБ внутренняя подвеска скажет свое роковое слово.


Как раз наоборот. Это преимущество.
Внешняя подвеска вооружения сильно портит ЛТХ хорошего истребителя, такого как Су-27.




> Вы забываете, что движки Рэптора, оптимизированные для крейсерского сверхзвука, имеют худшие топливные характеристики на дозвуке.


Я думаю, что это домыслы.




> Ну мы ведь тоже говорим про прикладные задачи, а не о гонках на достижение максимальной скорости по прямой


Я привел этот пример чтобы показать, что в случае усложнения задачи от примитивного "перевести задницу из пункта А в пункт Б", простые и дешевые машины уже не "катят".

Также и в авиации.
Мало доставить полезный груз в точку Б, его нужно туда доставить максимально быстро и незаметно для супостата.

----------


## Bear

> - Я же Вам ссылку дал, голубь сизокрылый! 
> http://kursy.rsuh.ru/aero/html/kurs_567_0.html)


Дааа.. сколько понтов, а что показываете сами не понимаете  :Biggrin: 

Это формула *температуры торможения*. А вот кинетический нагрев конструкции (переверните страничку в Вашей же ссылке) выглядит несколько иначе http://kursy.rsuh.ru/aero/html/kurs_2095_0.html

А более подробно можно почитать... ну хотя бы здесь
http://sergib.narod.ru/review/term.htm

Апломба - до фуища, а ткнёшь поглубже - слёзы наворачиваются...(с) Жутки-Пуки  :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

Про F-22
Источник: *"Авиация и космонавтика", №3, 2008 год* 
Цитата:

Модификации F-22
1. Основная серийная - F-22 block 20 - полный функционал работы "воздух-воздух" и ограниченные возможности работы по земле и применением бомб JDAM с GPS наведением.
2. Дальнейшая модификация (в течение ближайших 3-5 лет) - F-22 block 30 - установка нового радара AGP77(v)1 с полным спектром работы по земле (синтезирования апертуры, картография, прицеливание и целеуказание). В состав вооружения вводятся бомбы SDB (бомбы малого диаметра) повышенной мощности и точности до 8 единиц.
3. Модификация F-22 block 35 - введение в состав вооружения ракет AIM-9X и AIM-120D (срок реализации ближайшие 5-8 лет).

*Все бегом покупать журнал!*   :Smile:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Первое очевидное и видимое решение - наклон антенны под углом к горизонту для переотражения падающего из ППС излучения в верхнюю полусферу. Это у них стандарт для всех современных АФАР, не только для Рэптора.
> Второе - избирательная радиопрозрачность носового обтекателя. Он прозрачен в диапазоне частот и во время работы своей РЛС..


Первое утверждение вызывает закономерный вопрос: как при этом бороться с мертвой зоной возникающей в нижней части ППС? 

Второе  вопросов не вызывает, это просто глупость :). Материал обтекателя можно подобрать таким образом, чтобы он был прозрачен для частот определенного участка спектра (и то для этого придётся либо подгонять параметры работы БРЛС под свойства материала обтекателя, либо подгонять материал, т.е. жертвовать либо характеристиками БРЛС, либо какими- то из свойств материала обтекателя. Но даже в этом случае такой прозрачный обтекатель нельзя сделать для нескольких отдельных участков спектра сразу - а тут вроде пишут, что БРЛС Ф-22 как-то хитро распределяет излучаемый сигнал по широкому диапазону частот). 

А такого, чтобы материал обтекателя становился радиопрозрачным на этих частотых *только во время работы РЛС*, не может быть просто потому, что не может быть в принципе. Чушь это.

----------


## Chizh

> Первое утверждение вызывает закономерный вопрос: как при этом бороться с мертвой зоной возникающей в нижней части ППС?


Там получается не фатальная мертвая зона.

Отрывок про F-35 но суть технологий одна.

_JSF’s uses a band-pass resonant radome and is one of its most complex structural components.         The Northrop Grumman APG-81 has what is called Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA). It comprises a fixed planar structure carrying more than 1,000 “transmit-receive modules”, each of them one tiny solid-state radar. Apart from its state of the art detection capabilities, it also contributes to the RCS reduction since it is tilted slightly upwards, deflecting away any possible reflection to any possible receiver. 

An aircraft’s identity can easily be betrayed by its radar’s emissions. AESA though, uses many low-probability of intercept (LPI) techniques. For example, it is possible to reduce peak power adaptively, as the target gets closer. The radar power is decreased rapidly to a point where an intercept receiver cannot detect it. AESA can search simultaneously with multiple beams, many small sectors, reducing probability of detection. It also has the capability to confuse interception systems by varying almost every characteristic of its signal between two consecutive pulses.
_

http://evangelidis.gr/embry/F35LO-ShortReport-HTML.htm




> Второе  вопросов не вызывает, это просто глупость :). Материал обтекателя можно подобрать таким образом, чтобы он был прозрачен для частот определенного участка спектра (и то для этого придётся либо подгонять параметры работы БРЛС под свойства материала обтекателя, либо подгонять материал, т.е. жертвовать либо характеристиками БРЛС, либо какими- то из свойств материала обтекателя. Но даже в этом случае такой прозрачный обтекатель нельзя сделать для нескольких отдельных участков спектра сразу - а тут вроде пишут, что БРЛС Ф-22 как-то хитро распределяет излучаемый сигнал по широкому диапазону частот).


В западных источниках упоминается "tuned" bandpass radome. Вот что такое "tuned" и как он настраивается не совсем ясно.

_"The nose radar bay can be filled with broadband absorber material behind the antenna, and if a phased array is used, it can be tilted up slightly to bounce the return upward. A "tuned" or bandpass radome, transmissive in the AI radar's band alone, can significantly reduce nose area RCS to out of band threats like early warning radars, AEW&C and SAM guidance radars." 
_
http://www.ausairpower.net/air-superiority-3.html

_"The interesting shape of the radome on the F-22 reflects radar signals at all frequencies except the precise wavelengths emitted from the F-22. This can be attributed to the radome's low bandpass type. "
_
http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...22-stealth.htm




> А такого, чтобы материал обтекателя становился радиопрозрачным на этих частотых *только во время работы РЛС*, не может быть просто потому, что не может быть в принципе. Чушь это.


Не буду спорить. Это аспект действительно выглядит фантастикой. Встречал такое обоснование на западных форумах.

----------


## juky-puky

> Первое утверждение вызывает закономерный вопрос: как при этом бороться с мертвой зоной возникающей в нижней части ППС?


- Посредством предварительного просмотра этой зоны.  Предположим, что плоскость антенны наклонена вверх на 20 градусов, сканирование диаграммы направленности как по азимуту, так и по углу места +/-60 градусов. Значит, самолёт видит местность под собой, начиная с дальности Н*tg(60-20). То есть: летит на высоте 10 км, видит впереди себя с дальности 8.4 км, летит на 20 км - видит, начиная с Д=16.8 км.  Для истребителя это не смертельно, а на ударных самолётах с АФАР есть ИК-устройства смотреть вниз и применять средства поражения. 



> Второе  вопросов не вызывает, это просто глупость :).


- С точки зрения профанов на основе опыта вчерашнего дня. Так же, как стекла, меняющие прозрачность под действием света, так же, как жидкокристалические индикаторы - 50 лет назад сказали бы, что это невозможно абсолютно...  :Cool: 



> Материал обтекателя можно подобрать таким образом, чтобы он был прозрачен для частот определенного участка спектра (и то для этого придётся либо подгонять параметры работы БРЛС под свойства материала обтекателя, либо подгонять материал, т.е. жертвовать либо характеристиками БРЛС, либо какими- то из свойств материала обтекателя. Но даже в этом случае такой прозрачный обтекатель нельзя сделать для нескольких отдельных участков спектра сразу - а тут вроде пишут, что БРЛС Ф-22 как-то хитро распределяет излучаемый сигнал по широкому диапазону частот).


- Широкий спектр частот - понятие относительное - РЛС 3-см диапазона используют, как правило, волны от 2.5 см до 3.75. Что соответствует "окну прозрачности" в атмосфере в этой части радиоспектра. 
Что касается снижения радиозаметности носовой части самолёта, я читал, что в толще обтекателя располагаются волоски железа, на определённых расстояниях друг от друга и определённым образом ориентированные. И именно они создают эффект "ниппеля" позволяя БРЛС без существенных помех излучать и принимать свои сигналы, но сигналы посторонних РЛС, пришедших под несколько другими углами, уже в направлении этих РЛС отразиться не могут, вязнут там и глохнут для приёмников своих РЛС. Отсюда - малозаметность. Технологические нюансы не оглашались.



> А такого, чтобы материал обтекателя становился радиопрозрачным на этих частотых *только во время работы РЛС*, не может быть просто потому, что не может быть в принципе. Чушь это.


- Ага! Так же, как не может становиться черным из прозрачного простейший вариант жидкокристалического индикатора при подаче напряжения...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bear

> Не возражаю.
> Могу лишь сказать, что современные российские станции СПО с таким сигналом не работают.
> В будущем - посмотрим.





> Да, конечно наводить надо.
> Пуск ракеты с определенной вероятностью демаскирует самолет. Но опять же, засеч сигналы радиокоррекции для ракеты способны далеко не все современные РТР. Станции СПО-15 существующих российских самолетов точно это не умеют..


Было бы смешно утверрждать, что существующие системы, разработанные 30 с лишним лет назад, могут работать с таким сигналом. Тогда это и не требовалось.
Я лишь пытаюсь сказать, что с ним можно работать и технологии существуют, никаких неразрешимых проблем в фильтрации нет, поэтому неуязвимость Рэптору новые принципы работы РЛС не обеспечат. Ну или обеспечат в случае столкновения с заведомо отсталым противником.




> Отнюдь.
> Поток данных, никто не мешает повторять многократно.


Тут можно долго обсуждать, сколько раз можно повторять поток сигналов, глушить его, наводиться на источники сигналов, и как долго этим можно заниматься в ситуации, когда противники сближаются на скорости 2.5-3М. Думаю, что в реальном бою времени на это будет крайне мало.




> Если предположить, что наши сделают современную станцию, не хуже чем у буржуев, то фиксировать факт пуска, по поступлению команд радиокоррекции они смогут, но это только предупреждение. Сам нападающий F-22 для РЛС нашего истребителя как не был виден так и не будет.


Возвращаемся к п.1. Нет никаких конструктивно-технологических препятствий для создания комплекса систем, которые будут сопровождать Рэптора начиная с момента включения РЛС. Что самое приятное, такие системы большую часть времени работают в пассивном режиме. 




> По заявлениям разработчиков ЭПР F-22 меньше чем у F-117..


Если Вы вспомните, по заявлениям тех же разработчиков в период проектирования и конкурса между аппаратами YF-22 и YF-23, одним из постулатов было, что новое поколение истребителей будет максимально полно использовать технологии снижения ЭПР, но достижение абсолютной "невидимости", как это происходило при разработке F-117, во главу угла не ставится. То есть машина будет компромиссной. С чего бы вдруг тогда у него ЭПР меньше?





> На самом деле это не так.
> Двигатель, а главное, его факел были и остаются главным источником ИК излучения самолета. И именно это излучение в первую очередь хватает ГСН ИК ракеты.


Вы всерьез считаете, что ИК ГСН с расстояния хотя бы 5 км способна различить, где там двигатель, а где планер? Наводится на суммарное излучение и если по поводу догонных ракурсов я готов согласиться, что бОльшую часть излучения дает выхлоп (а отсюда и бОльшая дальность обнаружения на догоне), то в лобовых проекциях, как мы уже обсудили, лопатки турбины можно засечь лишь случайно, поэтому наведение идет на планер.
А планер греется у Рэптора будь здоров! Вот, что пишут сами американцы:
On paper the F-22 is slower than most of today's fighters. Maximum speed is set by airframe temperatures and by the use of fixed geometry air inlets. This because variable inlets are hard to make stealthy.
http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_engines.php
То есть разработчики солкнулись с серьезными проблемами нагрева панера, как раз из-за особенностей формы и аэродинамики Рэптора, и ограничили максимальную скорось. А нам тут Жуки втюхивает про 42 градуса по цельсию  :Biggrin: 
Кстати, милая деталь ;), при этом он почему-то "забывет", что даже эта величина почти на 100 градусов будет выше температуры окружающего воздуха и сравнивает ее почему-то с температурой человеческого тела. Наверное ему это ближе. :))))))




> Не факт. Если там стоит система смешивания горячих газов с забортным воздухом, то температура меньше..


http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_engines.php
Вот не вижу я ни слова про смешивание с окружающим воздухом. И выхлоп выглядит вполне высокотемпературным. А фраза
The special nozzle shape provides the aircraft with the required stealth characteristics when viewed from the rear.
означает не то, что плоское сопло обеспечивает снижение ИК-заметности, а то, что его применение вызвано необходимостью снижения ЭПР со стороны хвоста.

Что касается двухконтурности, то это в общем-то базовый принцип - чем выше скорость, оптимальная для двигателя (т.е. крейсерская скорость самолета), тем ниже степень двухконтурности двигателя. Если интересно, могу порыться и накидать ссылок. 





> Неужели вы думаете, что основной истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе будет держать меньше 9-ки?
> Это не серьезно.


А Вы где-нибудь видели, чтобы Рэптор назывался "air superiority fighter"?! 
Вот здесь: http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_airframe.php
указывается максимаьное значение +9g. Про "минус" вообще ничего не сказано. Думаю Вы понимаете, что максимальное ограничение планера по перегрузке и эксплуатационная перегрузка - разные вещи и если максимальная +9g, эксплуатационная вряд ли больше 6-7.




> Как раз наоборот. Это преимущество.
> Внешняя подвеска вооружения сильно портит ЛТХ хорошего истребителя, такого как Су-27..


Да ну? Вы действительно думаете, что вот такой "раскрытый сарай" (см. фото) в ближнем бою ведет себя намного лучше 27-го с внешней подвеской?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Вовчек

Ф-15 истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе
Ф-22 истребитель завоевания господства в воздухе.
9G- ограничение по максимальной эксплутационной перегрузке.

----------


## Bear

> Ф-15 истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе
> Ф-22 истребитель завоевания господства в воздухе.
> 9G- ограничение по максимальной эксплутационной перегрузке.


Про Ф-15 - не вопрос, он таким разрабатывался. А вот из того. что на смену Ф-15 пришел Ф-22 еще не следует, что он истребитель завоевания господства в воздухе. Он во всех источниках фигурирует как "stealth fighter" и "multirole fighter", но ни разу не встречал "air superiority fighter".

Про 9g - я дал ссылку на источник. Откуда Ваши данные?

----------


## juky-puky

> Про Ф-15 - не вопрос, он таким разрабатывался. А вот из того. что на смену Ф-15 пришел Ф-22 еще не следует, что он истребитель завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Он во всех источниках фигурирует как "stealth fighter" и "multirole fighter", но ни разу не встречал "air superiority fighter".


- Правильно, что Вы не слыхали!  :Smile: 
Он действительно не истребитель завоевания _превосходства_, он истребитель завоевания *господства* в воздухе!  :Tongue:  
F-22 air dominance fighter

----------


## juky-puky

> Я лишь пытаюсь сказать, что с ним можно работать и технологии существуют, никаких неразрешимых проблем в фильтрации нет, поэтому неуязвимость Рэптору новые принципы работы РЛС не обеспечат.


- На ближайшие годы обеспечат.



> Ну или обеспечат в случае столкновения с заведомо отсталым противником.


- Как Вам не стыдно говорить такие гадости про российские ВВС?!



> Тут можно долго обсуждать, сколько раз можно повторять поток сигналов, глушить его, наводиться на источники сигналов, и как долго этим можно заниматься в ситуации, когда противники сближаются на скорости 2.5-3М. Думаю, что в реальном бою времени на это будет крайне мало.


- Для кого и для чего американцы уже третий год эти многонедельные учения регулярно проводят?! *Чтобы выяснить, что и как возможно сделать в реальном бою с серьёзным противником.*
А лохи на всех континентах могут в это время  выражать сомнения разной степени обоснованности или необоснованности, высасывая их из пальца...  :Biggrin: 



> Возвращаемся к п.1. Нет никаких конструктивно-технологических препятствий для создания комплекса систем, которые будут сопровождать Рэптора начиная с момента включения РЛС.


- "Опять - двадцать пять!" Нет никаких принципиальных препятствий, но есть серьёзные технологические проблемы в создании подобных устройств. *Поэтому они пока и не созданы в России*. Точно так же, как нет никаких принципиальных препятствий к созданию в России самолёта 5-го поколения. Есть только много мелких технологических проблемок, которые всё откладывают и откладывают это событие - на годы и годы.
Что тут непонятно?



> Что самое приятное, такие системы большую часть времени работают в пассивном режиме.


- Приятно Вам или нет, но они пока отсутствуют в номенклатурном перечне изделий, стоящих на вооружении ВС РФ.  



> Если Вы вспомните, по заявлениям тех же разработчиков в период проектирования и конкурса между аппаратами YF-22 и YF-23, одним из постулатов было, что новое поколение истребителей будет максимально полно использовать технологии снижения ЭПР, но достижение абсолютной "невидимости", как это происходило при разработке F-117, во главу угла не ставится. То есть машина будет компромиссной. С чего бы вдруг тогда у него ЭПР меньше?


- Вы всё-таки удивительно ленивый индивидуум, сколько можно давать ссылку на интервью с лётчиком, четверть века пролетавшем на F-117, где он в стихах расписывает различие в ЭПР своего самолёта и F-22 в зависимости от ракурса?
Ещё раз, для особо ленивых:
http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/11/06/...194350418.html



> Вы всерьез считаете, что ИК ГСН с расстояния хотя бы 5 км способна различить, где там двигатель, а где планер?


- Тепловая - способна различить только двигатель в виде точки, а потом пятна, тепловизионная - способна различить детали конструкции самолёта:
http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...n/Python5.html



> Наводится на суммарное излучение и если по поводу догонных ракурсов я готов согласиться, что бОльшую часть излучения дает выхлоп (а отсюда и бОльшая дальность обнаружения на догоне), то в лобовых проекциях, как мы уже обсудили, лопатки турбины можно засечь лишь случайно, поэтому наведение идет на планер.


- "Различить лопатки турбины в лобовой проекции" - это надо ЛСД нажраться очень сильно!  :Tongue:  Иначе подобные глюки не возникнут...

http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_engines.php



> То есть разработчики солкнулись с серьезными проблемами нагрева панера, как раз из-за особенностей формы и аэродинамики Рэптора, и ограничили максимальную скорось. А нам тут Жуки втюхивает про 42 градуса по цельсию


- А Вы, голубчик, дураковаты всё-таки - большую температуру, чем температура заторможенного потока, Вам никак не получить, хучь Вы укакайтесь и уписайтесь... Я Вам по секрету, как человеку глубоко далёкому от авиации, подскажу ещё адин умный весчь: самолёт, находящийся в потоке воздуха, испытывает интенсивный конвекционный теплообмен с энтим самым воздухом. Т.е. в тех местах, где нет торможения, он ещё и охлаждается ой-ёй-ёй как! 



> Кстати, при этом он почему-то мило "забывет", что даже эта величина почти на 100 градусов будет выше температуры окружающего воздуха и сравнивал ее почему-то с температурой человеческого тела. Наверное ему это ближе.
>  :))))))


- Тепловизор не видит "температуру окружающего воздуха"... 



> http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_engines.php
> Вот не вижу я ни слова про смешивание с окружающим воздухом. И выхлоп выглядит вполне высокотемпературным. А фраза
> The special nozzle shape provides the aircraft with the required stealth characteristics when viewed from the rear.
> означает не то, что плоское сопло обеспечивает снижение ИК-заметности, а то, что его применение вызвано необходимостью снижения ЭПР со стороны хвоста.


- Правда?! А у F-117 выходные устройства вообще в виде двух щелей 20х160 см. как Вы полагаете, для чего??



> Что касается двухконтурности, то это в общем-то базовый принцип - чем выше скорость, оптимальная для двигателя (т.е. крейсерская скорость самолета), тем ниже степень двухконтурности двигателя. Если интересно, могу порыться и накидать ссылок.


- Можете даже не трудиться и не рыться: был такой двигатель, J58, стоявший на SR-71. На М=3 и выше, через турбогенератор проходило только 14% воздуха. А остальное шло в обход, через трубы перепуска (второй контур) и внешний контур (третий, наверно).
Проблема заключалась лишь в том, что дальше, на выходе, шла форсажная камера...
*Так что, малая степень двухконтурности сама по себе вовсе никакой не критерий...* 



> А Вы где-нибудь видели, чтобы Рэптор назывался "air superiority fighter"?!


- см. мой предыдущий пост.



> Вот здесь: http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_airframe.php
> указывается максимальное значение +9g. Про "минус" вообще ничего не сказано.


- -3.5g, как у большинства других. 



> Думаю Вы понимаете, что максимальное ограничение планера по перегрузке и эксплуатационная перегрузка - разные вещи


- *Одинаковые!*



> и если максимальная +9g, эксплуатационная вряд ли больше 6-7.


- Я же привел данные: максимальная эксплуатационная - 10g. разрешённая эксплуатационная в военное время - 9.5g, в мирное время становлены ограничения до 8g. Что же тут может быть неясного и непонятного? 



> Да ну? Вы действительно думаете, что вот такой "раскрытый сарай" (см. фото) в ближнем бою ведет себя намного лучше 27-го с внешней подвеской?


- Не на картинки надо смотреть, а на ТТХ...

----------


## Вовчек

По требованиям ВВС США - для Ф-22 при  60% топлива и и с вооружением во внутреннем отсеке. Вес самолета- 22100кг.
Н=3050м М=0,9 Nуст=9
Н=15240м М=1,5 Nуст=2
Распологаемая перегрузка в 5 ед достигается на Н=16500м на режиме "ПФ"

----------


## Вовчек

Эти требования выполнены. Подтверждены результатами испытаний.
 смотри “F-22 Raptor ‘Maneuverability,’” Edwards AFB Public Affairs Office, 7 Jan 2000.

----------


## Chizh

> Я лишь пытаюсь сказать, что с ним можно работать и технологии существуют, никаких неразрешимых проблем в фильтрации нет, поэтому неуязвимость Рэптору новые принципы работы РЛС не обеспечат.


Вы говорите о будещем? Могу согласиться.
Но в настоящем обеспечивают.
Подождем будущего.




> Тут можно долго обсуждать, сколько раз можно повторять поток сигналов, глушить его, наводиться на источники сигналов, и как долго этим можно заниматься в ситуации, когда противники сближаются на скорости 2.5-3М. Думаю, что в реальном бою времени на это будет крайне мало.


Вы переоцениваете иатребительные станции активных помех. Это оборонные системы. Они ставят ответные помехи активно излучающим угрозам. Конкретно - радарам.
Всевозможные средсва коммуникаций они не глушат. Этим у нас занимаются наземные системы.





> Возвращаемся к п.1. Нет никаких конструктивно-технологических препятствий для создания комплекса систем, которые будут сопровождать Рэптора начиная с момента включения РЛС.


Это вам кажется.
Традиционно от теории до практики пропасть. А нафантазировать можно много.





> Если Вы вспомните, по заявлениям тех же разработчиков в период проектирования и конкурса между аппаратами YF-22 и YF-23, одним из постулатов было, что новое поколение истребителей будет максимально полно использовать технологии снижения ЭПР, но достижение абсолютной "невидимости", как это происходило при разработке F-117, во главу угла не ставится. То есть машина будет компромиссной. С чего бы вдруг тогда у него ЭПР меньше?


Более современные технологии.
Диаграмма оценочных ЭПР разных самолетов в аттачменте.







> Вы всерьез считаете, что ИК ГСН с расстояния хотя бы 5 км способна различить, где там двигатель, а где планер?


Я имел в виду, что основной вклад в ИК сигнатуру самолета вносит двигатель.



> Наводится на суммарное излучение и если по поводу догонных ракурсов я готов согласиться, что бОльшую часть излучения дает выхлоп (а отсюда и бОльшая дальность обнаружения на догоне), то в лобовых проекциях, как мы уже обсудили, лопатки турбины можно засечь лишь случайно, поэтому наведение идет на планер.


Наведение идет на тепловое пятно.
Даже с ППС факел двигателей в ИК диапазоне хорошо виден.
Для увеличения поражающего эффекта (попадания в геометрический центр) в ракетах используют специальные алгоритмы сдвигающие точку прицеливания по вектору скорости цели.
Смотри шоты с ГСН AIM-9X.



> А планер греется у Рэптора будь здоров! Вот, что пишут сами американцы:
> On paper the F-22 is slower than most of today's fighters. Maximum speed is set by airframe temperatures and by the use of fixed geometry air inlets. This because variable inlets are hard to make stealthy.
> http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_engines.php
> То есть разработчики солкнулись с серьезными проблемами нагрева панера, как раз из-за особенностей формы и аэродинамики Рэптора, и ограничили максимальную скорось. А нам тут Жуки втюхивает про 42 градуса по цельсию


Рэптор греется не более чем любой другой самолет на аналогичной скорости.
Тепловой барьер это проблема которая решается только для специальных самолетов типа МиГ-25 или SR-71.

Обычные истребители не могут летать на скоростях выше 2М долго. Например у Су-27 есть ограничение по тепловой прочности фонаря, ЕМНИП, не более 5 минут.



> Кстати, милая деталь ;), при этом он почему-то "забывет", что даже эта величина почти на 100 градусов будет выше температуры окружающего воздуха и сравнивает ее почему-то с температурой человеческого тела. Наверное ему это ближе. :))))))


100 градусов погоды не сделают. 
Я же говорил, что дальность применения тепловых ракет в ППС не большая. Для этого надо выйти на рубеж 10-20 км в зависимости от высоты.

Конечно хорошо, что у наших самолетов есть КОЛС, у которого больше шансов обнаружить F-22 нежели у РЛС. Но это не панацея.





> http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_engines.php
> Вот не вижу я ни слова про смешивание с окружающим воздухом. И выхлоп выглядит вполне высокотемпературным. А фраза
> The special nozzle shape provides the aircraft with the required stealth characteristics when viewed from the rear.
> означает не то, что плоское сопло обеспечивает снижение ИК-заметности, а то, что его применение вызвано необходимостью снижения ЭПР со стороны хвоста.


Готов согласится на счет сопел. Похоже никаких специальных устройст охлаждения газов там нет.

Но плюс F-22 тут в другом.
Классическому самолету 4-го поколения для сохранения скорости в маневренном воздушном бою требуется форсажная тяга с соотвествующим увеличением ИК сигнатуры. Рэптору - нет.





> А Вы где-нибудь видели, чтобы Рэптор назывался "air superiority fighter"?!


Он называется Air Dominance Fighter, что практически тоже самое, но круче. :)



> Вот здесь: http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_airframe.php
> указывается максимаьное значение +9g. Про "минус" вообще ничего не сказано. Думаю Вы понимаете, что максимальное ограничение планера по перегрузке и эксплуатационная перегрузка - разные вещи и если максимальная +9g, эксплуатационная вряд ли больше 6-7.


Вы путаете максимальную эксплуатационную перегрузку 9g с разрушающей, около 13-15g.






> Да ну? Вы действительно думаете, что вот такой "раскрытый сарай" (см. фото) в ближнем бою ведет себя намного лучше 27-го с внешней подвеской?


Конечно лучше. Но не из за "сарая", а из-за того что Рэптор в такой конфигурации находится несколько секунд, а например Су-27 тащит ракеты снаружи весь полет. Аэродинамически чистое крыло это большой плюс F-22.

----------


## Nazar

Тема сильно почищена и вновь открыта , далее весь оффтоп будет безжалостно наказываться.

----------


## Igor_k

SergM,извините,но это уже клиника.
У меня тоже есть несколько вопросов почтенной публике.
Во-первых,предполагается,что Рэптор летает над Аризонщиной или в воздушном пространстве РФ?Проще говоря,есть информация от наземной РТР?
Потом,я не понимаю,почему,говоря об СПО,автоматически предполагается,что это дубовая Береза?А возможности Пастели кто-нибудь может проанализировать?
Здесь упоминалось,что ИК ГСН учуют Рэптор на больших высотах в лучшем случае на 15-20км.Значит,надо создавать(или скоммуниздить)ГСН с захватом на траектории.Тем более,что Жуки-Пуки свято верит во всемогущество советских Штырлицев.
 По ОЛС-35 давали макс.дальность обнаружения 50/90 км в ППС/ЗПС.Это,видимо,имеется в виду ИК канал.А на какой дальности можно обнаружить Рэптор по ТВ каналу?

----------


## Chizh

> Во-первых,предполагается,что Рэптор летает над Аризонщиной или в воздушном пространстве РФ?Проще говоря,есть информация от наземной РТР?


Естественно, если он залезет на нашу территорию, то по нему будет работать наша РТР. Далее все зависит от скорости и наличия взаимодействия по цепочке части РТР - штаб ПВО - Штаб ВВС - Центр боевого управления авиацией.
Может быть наши наконец придадут пассивные средства РТР частям ПВО.

Вопрос в том, насколько быстро сможет реагировать система на подобные угрозы.




> Потом,я не понимаю,почему,говоря об СПО,автоматически предполагается,что это дубовая Береза?А возможности Пастели кто-нибудь может проанализировать?


"Пастель" конечно получше будет. У нее библиотека угроз значительно расширена. Повышена точность определения сигналов. Есть возможность работать с противорадарными ракетами серез отдельный блок. 
Но по уровню реализациии, ИМХО аналог западных систем 80-х годов.

Тут мы традиционно отстаем.




> Здесь упоминалось,что ИК ГСН учуют Рэптор на больших высотах в лучшем случае на 15-20км.Значит,надо создавать(или скоммуниздить)ГСН с захватом на траектории.


Надо. И не только против Рэптора, а вообще. :)




> По ОЛС-35 давали макс.дальность обнаружения 50/90 км в ППС/ЗПС.Это,видимо,имеется в виду ИК канал.А на какой дальности можно обнаружить Рэптор по ТВ каналу?


Наверно на такой и можно обнаружить, если будет ясно где искать.

----------


## juky-puky

> SergM,извините,но это уже клиника.


- Поэтому есть к нему конструктивное предложение: открывать темы в разделе "Курилка" и народ придёт туда с ним побеседовать за жизнь... 



> Во-первых, предполагается,что Рэптор летает над Аризонщиной или в воздушном пространстве РФ?


- А вот это - хрен его знает...  :Smile:  Если ночью - может и на рязанщину залететь в экспериментальном порядке - проверить эффективность действующих российских РЛС...  :Wink: 



> Проще говоря, есть информация от наземной РТР?


- Зайди на Sukhoi.ru или на Авиабазу, спроси у *SkyDron*'a. Он как раз радиоразведчик по специальности... 



> Потом, я не понимаю, почему, говоря об СПО, автоматически предполагается,что это дубовая Береза? А возможности Пастели кто-нибудь может проанализировать?


- Да пытались мала-мала. В общем, "те же яйца, только вид сбоку", здесь:
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache...u&ct=clnk&cd=4



> Здесь упоминалось, что ИК ГСН учуют Рэптор на больших высотах в лучшем случае на 15-20км.


- С задницы. С ППС - на меньшем вдвое-втрое. 



> Значит, надо создавать (или скоммуниздить) ГСН с захватом на траектории. Тем более, что Жуки-Пуки свято верит во всемогущество советских Штырлицев.


- Скоммуниздить, например, "Python-5", это ещё не значит возможность его массово воспроизводить.



> По ОЛС-35 давали макс.дальность обнаружения 50/90 км в ППС/ЗПС.


- Для истребителя 4-го поколения, с двигателями работающими на форсаже. Не говоря уже об отстутствии облачности между наблюдаемым и наблюдателем - это само собой.



> Это, видимо,имеется в виду ИК канал.


- Видимо. 



> А на какой дальности можно обнаружить Рэптор по ТВ каналу?


- *Если знаешь где искать*, - хоть за 300 км... Проблема в том, что *чем у того же трансфокатора/зума ставится большая дальность, тем меньше у него становится поле зрения*. 
А найти иголку в стоге сена конечно можно - но если знаешь, где искать...  :Tongue:

----------


## Вовчек

Дальность в 50/90км еще ни о чем ни говорит.
Во первых непонятно эти цифры приведены из:
1. ТТЗ
2. Получены расчетным путем.
3. Получены в результате испытаний.
Далее не ясно, тут juky-puky прав, прикаких условиях получены:
Тип цели, режим работы двигателя цели, курсовой угол, высоты истребителя и цели. Самое главное при каких вероятностях  обнаружения получены.
Учитывая что на Ф-22 применены меры снижения ИК заметности ( уход в длинноволновый диапазон 8-12 мкм), дальности обнаружения и захвата будут небольшими, если ОЛС работает в 3-5мкм или обладает недостаточной пороговой чувствительностью.

----------


## Вовчек

Для Juky-puky:
есть данные по угловым скоростям крена, без использования руля направления,  для Ф-15,Ф-16, Ф-22( с использованием вектора тяги и без него) в зависимости от угла атаки. На числах М менее 0,6.
По результатам испытаний. Нужны?

----------


## juky-puky

> Дальность в 50/90км еще ни о чем ни говорит.
> Во первых непонятно эти цифры приведены из:
> 1. ТТЗ
> 2. Получены расчетным путем.
> 3. Получены в результате испытаний.


- Думаю, что наверняка провели испытания, это же дело плёвое, не баллистическую ракету испытывать... 
Более того: в техописании ОЛС должны быть, ИМХО, указаны именно ракурсы цели, типы и режимы работы двигателей под этими ракурсами - в виде таблиц или диаграмм... Это совсем не сложно не требует каких-то особых затрат. Но полезно, особенно для "товарного вида" на экспорт.
Уверен, что всё это было сделано. 



> Учитывая что на Ф-22 применены меры снижения ИК заметности ( уход в длинноволновый диапазон 8-12 мкм), дальности обнаружения и захвата будут небольшими, если ОЛС работает в 3-5мкм или обладает недостаточной пороговой чувствительностью.


- Э-ээ... Честно говоря, мне совсем не понятно, как это вдруг можно сдвинуть спектр излучения ТРД??  :Eek: 
Одно топливо, одни температуры... У Вас есть объяснение этому феномену?

----------


## juky-puky

> Для Juky-puky:
> есть данные по угловым скоростям крена, без использования руля направления,  для Ф-15,Ф-16, Ф-22( с использованием вектора тяги и без него) в зависимости от угла атаки. На числах М менее 0,6.
> По результатам испытаний. Нужны?


- Конечно!! Обязательно! Всего - чем больше - тем лучше! Можно в личку, но лучше на форум - всему авиационному народу тоже интересно...  :Smile: 
Тем более - тема соответствует, будет "банк данных"...

----------


## Вовчек

Смешивание выходящих газов,   с холодным подводимым по отдельному каналу от  воздухозаборника. Уменьшит температуру выходящих газов + плоское сопло( быстрее смешивание с забортным воздухом.  и еще большее уменьшение температуры, а это увеличение длины волны.
2. Данные  по угловым скоростям,тогда готовлю и в течении1-2 часов сброшу.

----------


## Chizh

> Для Juky-puky:
> есть данные по угловым скоростям крена, без использования руля направления,  для Ф-15,Ф-16, Ф-22( с использованием вектора тяги и без него) в зависимости от угла атаки. На числах М менее 0,6.
> По результатам испытаний. Нужны?


Мне тоже нужны такие данные. Если не сложно.

----------


## Вовчек

Сброшу для всех на форум.

----------


## Вовчек

Для Ф-22 с управлением вектором тяги:
угол атаки                    2-4 гр,        10         20         30            40              60
угл скорость крена          196          179       105         64         18-20             11  

Для Ф-15
угол атаки                      2 гр,        10         20       30                    
угл скорость крена          206         107        37        9

Для Ф-16                        до6гр       20            25
угл скорость крена            190       150        около 70

----------


## Chizh

Спасибо!

Есть ли режим дифференциального управления устройством отклонения вектора тяги? Т.е. может ли самолет создавать моменты по крену только соплами?

----------


## Вовчек

Ф-22 без управления вектором тяги.
1.На углах атаки -10гр - 150 гр/сек
                        20гр - 50 гр/ сек

----------


## juky-puky

- *Вовчек*, если есть ещё данные по ЛТХ - поставьте их тоже, пожалста.
И присоединяюсь к вопросу *Chizh*'a: возможно ли отклонение в противоположные стороны створок УВТ на двигателях F-22 для увеличения поперечной управляемости на малых скоростях?

----------


## Вовчек

Створки суживающейся и расширяющейся частей, обеспечивают независимое управление площадью критического и выходного сечений.
САУ FADEC объеденена с системой управления истребителем Ф-22 по всем 3-м каналам. Режим дифференциального управления есть. Посмотрю по системе управления Ф-22(у меня были материалы). По позже скину.

2. В начале темы Холостяк приводил ссылку на статью" Нож в спину пятому поколению", так по мойму она называлась.
Так вот, упомянутые в статье "ИЗВЕСТНЫЕ АВИАЦИОННЫЕ ЭКСПЕРТЫ"-ТАКИМИ НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ НЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ.
Если интересно могу кратко написать о членах так называемой Истребительной мафии, их взглядах, взаимотношениях между собой, их влияние на руководство ВВС США, членов конгресса и т.д.
Чтобы приведенная  статья ни кого не вводила в заблуждение. 
По ЛТХ посмотрю скину. Много в графиках( буду снимать с графиков и в цифрах давать). Есть графики моментов, график  управления соплом в зависимости от высоты и скорости.
Был рисунок выполнения Кобры на Ф-22, с поясняющими выкладками по скорости, времени, высоте, проходимому расстоянию, но он мелкий трудно цифры разглядеть. Попробую с ним поколдовать может получится текстовые пояснения снять.

----------


## juky-puky

*Вовчек*, возможно у Вас под рукой есть ещё и материалы по AIM-120C? Интересует система наведения (в деталях и подробностях) и работа её радара - измеряемые параметры и пр.*?*
Очень много споров из-за неё...

----------


## Bear

> Вы всё-таки удивительно ленивый индивидуум, сколько можно давать ссылку на интервью с лётчиком, четверть века пролетавшем на F-117, где он в стихах расписывает различие в ЭПР своего самолёта и F-22 в зависимости от ракурса?
> Ещё раз, для особо ленивых:
> http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/11/06/...194350418.html.


Вы сами-то читали, что он сказал? Что на некоторых углах ЭПР Рэптора больше, на некоторых меньше. Предварительно подумав, как это лучше сформулировать, чтобы что-то ответить, но ничего не сказать. Или что сказать. если сам не знаешь, а признаваться нельзя. Потрясающий источник знаний!




> Тепловая - способна различить только двигатель в виде точки, а потом пятна, тепловизионная - способна различить детали конструкции самолёта:
> http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...n/Python5.html...


У Вас удивительная способность читать, но не понимать. Или перевирать в расчете, что другие не полезут посмотреть или не поймут? 
В той ссылке, что Вы привели, ясно написано про то, что голова ракеты совмещает ИК-картинку и оптическое изображение. Причем здесь ИК-параметры отдельных элементов цели? 




> - А Вы, голубчик, дураковаты всё-таки - большую температуру, чем температура заторможенного потока, Вам никак не получить, хучь Вы укакайтесь и уписайтесь... Я Вам по секрету, как человеку глубоко далёкому от авиации, подскажу ещё адин умный весчь: самолёт, находящийся в потоке воздуха, испытывает интенсивный конвекционный теплообмен с энтим самым воздухом. Т.е. в тех местах, где нет торможения, он ещё и охлаждается ой-ёй-ёй как! .


Хамством Вы свою безграмотность не поправите. В ссылке, которую я привел, черным по белому написано, что максимальная скорость Рэптора была ограничена из-за высоких тепловых нагрузок на элементы планера. Что бы вы ни свистели про теплообмен.





> Тепловизор не видит "температуру окружающего воздуха"..


ИК-датчики видят разницу температур объекта и окружающего воздуха. Странно, что Вы даже этого не знаете.




> Правда?! А у F-117 выходные устройства вообще в виде двух щелей 20х160 см. как Вы полагаете, для чего??"


А к чему Вы тут F-117 приплели? По поводу низкотемпературного выхлопа F-117 вопроса не было, но у него конструкция сопла совершенно отлична от Рэптора. или для Вас всет щели одинаковы? ;)))  Учите матчасть.




> Можете даже не трудиться и не рыться: был такой двигатель, J58, стоявший на SR-71. На М=3 и выше, через турбогенератор проходило только 14% воздуха. А остальное шло в обход, через трубы перепуска (второй контур) и внешний контур (третий, наверно).


Гы... Вы еще и двухконтурность и прямоточку не отличаете!  :Biggrin: 
Почитайте на досуге: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/engines/j58.html

----------


## Chizh

> Ф-22 без управления вектором тяги.
> 1.На углах атаки -10гр - 150 гр/сек
>                         20гр - 50 гр/ сек


Вопрос по цифрам.
Есть информация для какой скорости приведены значения угловой скорости крена?
И еще, что это за скорость - максимальная установившаяся или средняя для одного витка бочки?

----------


## Chizh

> Створки суживающейся и расширяющейся частей, обеспечивают независимое управление площадью критического и выходного сечений.
> САУ FADEC объеденена с системой управления истребителем Ф-22 по всем 3-м каналам. Режим дифференциального управления есть.


Спасибо.
Подозревал что есть, но не мог найти подтверждений.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы сами-то читали, что он сказал? Что на некоторых углах ЭПР Рэптора больше, на некоторых меньше. Предварительно подумав, как это лучше сформулировать, чтобы что-то ответить, но ничего не сказать. Или что сказать. если сам не знаешь, а признаваться нельзя. Потрясающий источник знаний!


MD, 26.08.2007 08:18
    Задал вопрос об ЭПР F-22 по сравнению с F-117: якобы, как пишут, его ЭПР еще заметно меньше. Мужик пожевал (видимо, соображая, что можно говорить, а что не положено), и сказал, что это по большей части секретно, но в принципе ситуация с ЭПР Раптора вообще другая: она у него близкая к нулю на одних углах, и заметно выше, чем у F-117 - на других. То есть, F-117 изначально делался с пониманием, что он будет действовать в одиночку, во враждебном пространстве, против самолётов с лучшей скоростью и прочими ТТХ, в условиях недостатка информации, и при этом он предназначался для поражения критически важных целей - то есть, у него не будет свободы выбора сценария столкновения. Поэтому он радарами того времени - да и большинством нынешних, с реальных дистанций - не обнаруживается с любого направления.
    Раптор же сделан для другой роли - он быстрее всех современных и перспективных противников (имея в виду не максимальную, а "тактическую" скорость и маневренность - практическую способность быстрее оказываться в нужном части пространства, сближаться и разрывать дистанцию), предполагается, что информационное преимущество будет у его пилота, ну и характер основных целей совсем другой - т.е. предполагается, что его лётчик будет как раз иметь свободу выбора сценария, вступления в бой и выхода из него. И именно это позволяет реализовать преимущество его чрезвычайно низкого ЭПР (по его словам, это скорее можно назвать "практическим отсутствием ЭПР" - бывает, что его не берёт радар (или голова ракеты? - я не понял этого момента), когда дистанция уже позволяет стрелять из пушки) на одних углах, и примириться с заметно более высоким, чем у F-117 - на других.
 Очень печально, что Вы и в этот раз абсолютно ничего не смогли понять. Перечитайте ещё раз - _медленно и два раза_ - вдруг, в конце концов, и до Вас дойдёт?



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Bear 
> Вы всерьез считаете, что ИК ГСН с расстояния хотя бы 5 км способна различить, где там двигатель, а где планер? 
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от juky-puky 
> Тепловая - способна различить только двигатель в виде точки, а потом пятна, тепловизионная - способна различить детали конструкции самолёта:
> http://www.israeli-weapons.com/weapo...n/Python5.html 
> 
> ...


- *Вы снова своё полнейшее непонимание пытаетесь переложить на меня. Даже не мечтайте об этом!*  

Conventional air-to-air missiles see targets as dots - a fact which makes it hard for the missile to tell between true or false targets .The Python 5's head seeker literally sees a clear image of the target and background, giving it an incredible advantage over other missiles by authenticating the target, thus reducing the chance of being mislead by counter measures. Using this technology allows the luxury of locking on a target after the launch. The transition to this unique technology required a development by RAFAEL, which exists in only several countries in the world. Using an electro-optical head seeker also makes it easier to locate and lock on low-heat signature aircrafts such as UAVs, helicopters or even cruise missiles. These aircrafts can fly very close to the ground and can be very hard to detect using regular head seekers. The Python 5 with the electro-optical head can easily accomplish that, by creating a sharp target image and locking on it. In order to achieve perfect performance and tracking ability, the engineers at RAFAEL tested the Python 5 against all advanced counter measures. Usually this is a tough challenge, as the missile would have to handle counter measures in the future. But that was not an impossible challenge to RAFAEL, which also develops the future counter measures. The unique head-seeker also extends the lethality of the missile by aiming it to the target's most vulnerable areas. Most heat seeking missiles tend to home on the hottest spot of the aircraft which is normally the rear exhaust system. In modern combat history, some aircrafts that were hit by a missile in that area, managed to survive the flight until the landing. The Python 5, which acquires a sharp image of the target can home on the most critical areas of the aircraft, such as the cockpit or the central area, and significantly improve the chances for a shot down.

Обычные ракеты "воздух-воздух" видят цели как точки - факт, который затрудняет для ракет выбор между подлинными или ложными целями. У Питона-5 координатор ГСН в буквальном смысле видит четкое изображение цели и фона, давая ему невероятное  преимущество по сравнению с другими ракетами в установлении подлиности цели, что снижает шансы ввести в заблуждение посредством помех. Использование этой технологии позволяет выполнять захват после пуска.  Использование тепловизионных координаторов ГСН также позволяет легче найти и захватить по низкой тепловой сигнатуре ЛА, таких, как БПЛА, вертолеты и даже крылатые ракеты. Эти ЛА могут летать очень близко к земле, и их может быть очень трудно обнаружить с помощью обычных координаторов.   Питон-5 с тепловизионной головкой может легко этого достичь, создавая чёткий рисунок, и захватить ЛА.  В целях достижения совершенства исполнения и отслеживания возможностей, инженеры на РАФАЭЛЬ тестировали Питон 5 "против всех современных мер противодействия.  Обычно это сложная задача, как ракете придется отрабатывать меры противодействия в будущем.  Но это не было невозможным вызовом РАФАЭЛю, которая также разрабатывает и средства РЭБ на будущее.  Уникальный координатор также влияет на поражающую способность ракеты, направляя её на  наиболее уязвимые части ЛА.  Большинство тепловых ракет стремятся, как правило, наводиться на горячие пятна у самолетов, которые, как правило, находятся сзади на выходных устройствах.  В современной военной истории, некоторым самолеты,  которым попали ракеты в эту область, удалось выжить в полете до посадки.  У Питона-5, который получает резкое изображение цели и может наводиться на наиболее  уязвимые части ЛА, такие, как кабина экипажа или в центральные части,  значительно повышаются шансы на сбитие.



> Хамством Вы свою безграмотность не поправите. В ссылке, которую я привел, черным по белому написано, что максимальная скорость Рэптора была ограничена из-за высоких тепловых нагрузок на элементы планера. Что бы вы ни свистели про теплообмен.


- Повторяю "для тех, кто в танке": кинетический нагрев при М=1.5 (крейсерский сверхзвуковой режим) атакующих кромок *равен 42 градусам Цельсия и не может быть больше!*
А на своём максимальном М=2.42, самолёт F-22 будет летать редко и мало, только в случае самой крайней нужды, обусловленной тактической обстановкой. 
Что тут не понять?? 



> А к чему Вы тут F-117 приплели? По поводу низкотемпературного выхлопа F-117 вопроса не было, но у него конструкция сопла совершенно отлична от Рэптора. или для Вас все щели одинаковы?


- Для меня все щели одинаковы, если выполнены с одинаковой целью.



> Гы... Вы еще и двухконтурность и прямоточку не отличаете! 
> Почитайте на досуге: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/engines/j58.html


- В теории реактивных двигателей Вы просто полный тундрюк:



> Цитата:
> Что касается двухконтурности, то это в общем-то базовый принцип - чем выше скорость, оптимальная для двигателя (т.е. крейсерская скорость самолета), тем ниже степень двухконтурности двигателя. Если интересно, могу порыться и накидать ссылок.


АЛ-31Ф - степень двухконтурности 0.571, Д-30Ф-6 - 0,57 (крейсерское М=2.35)...  :Wink:

----------


## Вовчек

Для Chizh:
1.Скорость полета М<0,6
2. Это максимальная установившаяся угловая скорость крена.

----------


## Вовчек

Для juky-puky:
А какие вопросы по ГСН AIM-120C возникали напомните.

----------


## juky-puky

> Для juky-puky:
> А какие вопросы по ГСН AIM-120C возникали напомните.


1) Сущность и структура сигналов радиокоррекции. Вообще поподробнее о наведении ракеты при пуске на максимальную дальность. 
2) Режимы работы радара ракеты - что он конкретно измеряет, какие параметры?

----------


## Bear

> Очень печально, что Вы и в этот раз абсолютно ничего не смогли понять. Перечитайте ещё раз - _медленно и два раза_ - вдруг, в конце концов, и до Вас дойдёт?:


Много буков доказывают, что суть ответа американца Вы не уловили. А она очень проста: "ситуация с ЭПР Раптора вообще другая: она у него близкая к нулю на одних углах, и заметно выше, чем у F-117 - на других"
Вы ЭТО считаете утверждением и доказательством, что у Раптора ЭПР ниже, чем у F-117? 
Я вижу прямо противоположное. Очевидно, что ЭПР Раптора зависит от ракурса и есть ракурсы, когда он более заметен, есть - когда менее. Но даже сам американец говорит, что 117-й "радарами того времени - да и большинством нынешних, с реальных дистанций - не обнаруживается с любого направления."
А что же Раптор? А про Раптор мы видим бла-бла про "свободу сценариев" и как следствие "практическое отсутствие ЭПР". Ну так еще со времен ВМВ изестно, что тактика "соколиного удара" предполагала, что жертва не успеет заметить нападающего до того, как будет сбита. Это вовсе не означает, что атакующий был физически невидим, правда?  :Wink:  Значит ЭПР Раптора как физическая величина все-таки выше, чем у 117-го, что и требовалось доказать.




> Большинство тепловых ракет стремятся, как правило, наводиться на горячие пятна у самолетов, которые, как правило, находятся сзади на выходных устройствах.  В современной военной истории, некоторым самолеты,  которым попали ракеты в эту область, удалось выжить в полете до посадки.  У Питона-5, который получает резкое изображение цели и может наводиться на наиболее  уязвимые части ЛА, такие, как кабина экипажа или в центральные части,  значительно повышаются шансы на сбитие :


Да хороший Питон, что и говорить. Уникальный. Использует принципы, которые применялись в ракетах В-П и ПТРК еще с середины 70-х.
Мда... Чтобы не вестись на словесные заклинания, которые Вы нам усердно цитируете, предлагаю рассмотреть принцип действия "тепловизионной" aka "фотометрической" или "двухспектральной" головки. ("The dual-band seeker gives increased detection range, improved target discrimination against background clutter and a lower false target acquisition rate.")
А принцип действия очень прост. Вычислитель накладывает и сравнивает картинку, получаемую в красном и ИК спектре с картинкой в сине-фиолетовом и УФ спектре. Это позволяет избежать наведения на ИК-ловушки, которые в УФ спектре практически не видны.
Так что самое забавное то, что все эти красивые картинки, которые Вы нам тут показываете, получены в ОПТИЧЕСКОМ спектре, чего вы категорически не хотите понимать. 




> Повторяю "для тех, кто в танке": кинетический нагрев при М=1.5 (крейсерский сверхзвуковой режим) атакующих кромок *равен 42 градусам Цельсия и не может быть больше!*
> А на своём максимальном М=2.42, самолёт F-22 будет летать редко и мало, только в случае самой крайней нужды, обусловленной тактической обстановкой. 
> Что тут не понять??


Еще раз для особо одаренных ссылка: http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_engines.php  Чуть ли не официальный сайт чудо-самолета.
Читаем: "Maximum speed is set by airframe temperatures and by the use of fixed geometry air inlets."
"Максимальная скорость была ограничена из-за нагрева конструкций корпуса и применения нерегулируемых воздухозаборников"
Тык эта... 42 по Цельсию для Рэптора так критичны? Просто пластилиновая ворона какая-то 

Читаем далее: "However, the F-22 is able to attain its maximum speed (around mach1.8) with all weapons and most of the fuel"
"Тем не менее, Ф-22 способен развить свою максимальную скорость (*около 1,8 М*) с полным вооружением и большей частью топлива".
Какие М=2,42?! Нехорошо звездеть, товарищ подполковник. :Biggrin: 

И про "атакующие кромки" которые Вы не в первый раз поминаете хотел уточнить: у Вас русский - неродной, товарищ подполковник? Английский, похоже, роднее?  :Wink: 




> *Для меня все щели одинаковы, если выполнены с одинаковой целью.*


Ну это просто лозунг на щит прибить или над столом повесить! :Biggrin: 




> В теории реактивных двигателей Вы просто полный тундрюк:
> АЛ-31Ф - степень двухконтурности 0.571, Д-30Ф-6 - 0,57 (крейсерское М=2.35)...


Да, быстро Вы с темы J58 съехали :))))) Конечно, нахрапа Вам не занимать. Теорию реактивных двигателей мне с Вами тут разбирать недосуг, извините.
Возвращаясь все-таки к теме разговора, могу лишь отметить, что *степень двухконтурности F-119-PW-100  -  0,2*

----------


## juky-puky

> Много буков доказывают, что суть ответа американца Вы не уловили.


- "Опять - двадцать пять!" Это Вы не уловили. 



> А она очень проста: "ситуация с ЭПР Раптора вообще другая: она у него близкая к нулю на одних углах, и заметно выше, чем у F-117 - на других"


- Абсолютно верно. 



> Вы ЭТО считаете утверждением и доказательством, что у Раптора ЭПР ниже, чем у F-117?


- Вы же знаете, что ругаться нельзя, а провоцируете меня просто специально. Я считаю утверждением и доказательством, что ЭПР Рэптора "*с носа*" минимальнейшая из существующих на сегодня смолётов-истребителей - 0.001-0005м2 по одним данным, 0.0005-0.0002м2 - по другим данным. Из уважения к нежным чувствам собеседников я никогда не требовал в расчётах минимум, а всегда - максимум. т.е. 0.001м2. 
Я допускаю, что под ракурсом диаметрально противооложным, 0/4 сзади, ЭПР F-22 может быть даже 0.01м2. А под 4/4 сбоку может быть даже 0.005м2.



> Я вижу прямо противоположное. Очевидно, что ЭПР Раптора зависит от ракурса и есть ракурсы, когда он более заметен, есть - когда менее.


- Это коню понятно и прямо следует из текста интервью. Нигде и никогда ничего противоположного я и не говорил (а все ходы записаны).



> Но даже сам американец говорит, что 117-й "радарами того времени - да и большинством нынешних, с реальных дистанций - не обнаруживается с любого направления."


- Правильно. Его ЭПР с любого направления примерно одинакова низка - по оценкам, опять же, в пределах 0.001-0.01м2. точнее не встречал.



> А что же Раптор? А про Раптор мы видим бла-бла про "свободу сценариев" и как следствие "практическое отсутствие ЭПР".


- С НОСА!! *Под ракурсом 0/4-2/4!*



> Ну так еще со времен ВМВ изестно, что тактика "соколиного удара" предполагала, что жертва не успеет заметить нападающего до того, как будет сбита.


- Здесь всё аналогично, я вообще не знаю, какие непонятки могут возникнуть в этом месте?? Даже если ЭПР с носа в 50 раз больше, чем с хвоста!



> Это вовсе не означает, что атакующий был физически невидим, правда?


- Кто с этим и где спорил??



> Значит ЭПР Раптора как физическая величина все-таки выше, чем у 117-го, что и требовалось доказать.


- Вовсе нет. Для этого надо взять в одном масштабе две сигнатуры в РЛ-диапазоне, сделав  замеры, например, через 10 градусов на протяжении всех 360-ти, и затем измерить полученную площадь фигур.
У кого будет больше площадь, у того будет больше и средняя ЭПР. т это тоже любому коню понятно!
Но у нас для этого недостаточно данных, чтобы сказать точно.



> Да хороший Питон, что и говорить. Уникальный. Использует принципы, которые применялись в ракетах В-П и ПТРК еще с середины 70-х.


- Ню, так и сразу - наглядные примеры и ссылки! Я их открываю и смотрю? Что - нету? я могу подождать - день, два, три?



> Мда... Чтобы не вестись на словесные заклинания, которые Вы нам усердно цитируете, предлагаю рассмотреть принцип действия "тепловизионной" aka "фотометрической" или "двухспектральной" головки.


- Э, нет, блин! Эта головка как раз *не* называется тепловизионной - imaging infrared (IIR) seeker. Она называется просто IR/UV seeker - с ИК/УФ координатором. 




> ("The dual-band seeker gives increased detection range, improved target discrimination against background clutter and a lower false target acquisition rate.")
> А принцип действия очень прост. Вычислитель накладывает и сравнивает картинку, получаемую в красном и ИК спектре с картинкой в сине-фиолетовом и УФ спектре. Это позволяет избежать наведения на ИК-ловушки, которые в УФ спектре практически не видны.


- Угу, угу. Это известно коню и понятно козе. 



> Это Вы рассказываете про ГСН "Стингера" и ряда УРВВ.


- Я рассказываю?? Нет. Это Вы рассказываете. (ХЗ - зачем?) 



> Так что самое забавное то, что все эти красивые картинки, которые Вы нам тут показываете, получены в ОПТИЧЕСКОМ спектре, чего вы категорически не хотите понимать.


- А вот "(фиг) Вам на глаз", уважаемый оппонент! Они получены, *в том числе*   (не знаю соотношения в процентах) и в гораздо более длинноволновой области спектра - *в инфракрасной*.  И именно поэтому на снимках, что я привёл, так горят-переливаются относительно белым сильно нагретые части самолёта - двигатели, выходные устройства, выходящие газы... Я думал, что и это понятно даже коню, но с удивлением выяснил, что это совершенно непонятно Вам!  :Biggrin: 
Просто рассмотрите внимательно приведённые мной картинки - и сразу перестанете "дуру гнать" про чисто видимый диапазон... 



> Еще раз для особо одаренных ссылка: http://www.f-22raptor.com/af_engines.php  Чуть ли не официальный сайт чудо-самолета.
> Читаем: "Maximum speed is set by airframe temperatures and by the use of fixed geometry air inlets."
> "Максимальная скорость была ограничена из-за нагрева конструкций корпуса"


- Я уже, по русски говоря, задолбался приводить фам формулы, по которым расчитывается кинетический нагрев. Поскольку у Вас с арифметикой напряжёнка, посчитаю для Вас, чему же будет равна температура, до которой могут нагреться атакующие кромки при М=2.42. 
Это будет 198 градусов Цельсия. Действительно, много. Ну, дык он и не летает обычно на этих скоростях! 



> "и применения нерегулируемых воздухозаборников"


- В этом месте автора текста можно смело послать на хер: воздухозаборники, оказывается, регулируемые! Но с неким "внутренним регулированием", мне трудно было понять в статье на высоком английском, как они этого достигли.



> Тык эта... 42 по Цельсию для Рэптора так критичны? Просто пластилиновая ворона какая-то


- ?? С чего вдруг?? Они не критичны, они комфортны! А вот 198 градусов - вероятно, критичны. 



> Читаем далее: "However, the F-22 is able to attain its maximum speed (around mach1.8) with all weapons and most of the fuel"
> "Тем не менее, Ф-22 способен развить свою максимальную скорость (*около 1,8 М*) с полным вооружением и большей частью топлива".
> Какие М=2,42?! Нехорошо звездеть, товарищ подполковник.


- А не пойти ли Вам в зад, вместе с Вашей статейкой с помойки, господин невнимательный? Я ведь давал ссылку на *настоящий фирменный сайт*:
http://www.f22-raptor.com/technology/data.html
Внизу есть табличка, где ясными буковками сказано, что на максимале была достигнута скорость, соответсвующая *М=1.72*.
А теперь, гражданин недалеко валявшийся от авиации, напрягите мозги и подумайте: *а что будет, если ещё и полный форсаж врубить?!* Неужели скорость вырастет с М=1.72 только лишь до М=1.8?! 



> И про "атакующие кромки" которые Вы не в первый раз поминаете хотел уточнить: у Вас русский - неродной, товарищ подполковник? Английский, похоже, роднее?


- У меня, мужик, русский авиационный - родной. Поэтому я не знаю, что вызывает у тебя столь странное сумление в этом месте - никогда такого языка не слышал?  :Wink: 



> Ну это просто лозунг на щит прибить или над столом повесить!


- Можете даже над кроватью повесить, на здоровье! 



> Да, быстро Вы с темы J58 съехали :)))))


- Да никуда я не съезжал, чудак Вы этакий.



> Конечно, нахрапа Вам не занимать. Теорию реактивных двигателей мне с Вами тут разбирать недосуг, извините.


- Если Вы о ней имеете представление, то настолько мутное и смутное...



> Возвращаясь все-таки к теме разговора, могу лишь отметить, что *степень двухконтурности F-119-PW-100  -  0,2*


- А неужели с этим кто-то где-то спорит? Странный Вы какой-то...
А у Д-30-F6 - 0.57. 
А у двигателя, который стоял на B-1A и позволял ему разгоняться до М=2.3,
 степень двухконтурности была 2.0! 
The *GE F101-GE-100* Turbofan 
The B-1A is powered by four F101 afterburning turbofans. The F101 is a two spool engine. The low pressure spool with variable inlet guide vanes and two stages is driven by a two stage turbine, while the high pressure spool has nine stages, the first three of which have variable stators and is driven by a cooled single stage turbine. Annular combustors are used and the afterburner stage is fitted with convergent/divergent nozzles. *The bypass ratio is 2:1*, mass flow 350 lb/sec, pressure ratio 26.5:1 and weight around 4,000 Ib. The F101-GE-100 delivers 17,000 Ib in military power and about 30,000 lb in reheat.

----------


## Вовчек

Степень двухконтурности F-119-PW-100 m=0,45
По поводу ЭПР:
1. Есть формула ЭПР( на заданном  угле места и азимуте)= ЭПР мах умножить на ДОР( в функции от угла места и азимута).
где ДОР - диаграмма обратного рассеяния.
Поэтому для увеличения незаметности нужно не только снижать среднее значение ЭПР, но и стремится к тому, что ДОР  имела многолепестковую форму с минимальной шириной лепестков с большим различием между уровнями лепестков.
Тогда мощность сигнала отраженного от цели  будет флюктировать случайным образом и вероятность обнаружения такого сигнала, при одинаковой средней мощности, по сравнению с детерминированным сигналом будет меньше.
Кроме того, флюктирующий сигнал будет увеличивать коэффициент потерь в приемном тракте РЛС. А это также снижение дальности обнаружения.
Простое сравнение ЭПР самолетов реальную картину его обнаружения еще не отражает.

----------


## juky-puky

> Степень двухконтурности F-119-PW-100 m=0,45


- Глядя на разрез F-119, есть  постоянное ощущение, что всё-таки гораздо меньше, чем 0.45:
http://www.pratt-whitney.com/StaticF...f119_high3.jpg
Фактически, весь воздух второго контура используется только для охлаждения...
Cтепень двухконтурности 0.2 у F-135:
http://www.turbokart.com/about_f135.htm

----------


## Bear

> Степень двухконтурности F-119-PW-100 m=0,45 .


Вроде как везде пишут, что 0,2:
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/pages/f22.html
http://baike.baidu.com/w?ct=17&lm=0&...&submit=search
http://www.rand.org/pubs/monograph_r...R1596.appd.pdf
http://www.rand.org/pubs/monograph_r...R1596.appb.pdf
http://home.att.net/~jbaugher4/f22_1.html




> Поэтому для увеличения незаметности нужно не только снижать среднее значение ЭПР, но и стремится к тому, что ДОР  имела многолепестковую форму с минимальной шириной лепестков с большим различием между уровнями лепестков.
> Тогда мощность сигнала отраженного от цели  будет флюктировать случайным образом и вероятность обнаружения такого сигнала, при одинаковой средней мощности, по сравнению с детерминированным сигналом будет меньше.
> Кроме того, флюктирующий сигнал будет увеличивать коэффициент потерь в приемном тракте РЛС. А это также снижение дальности обнаружения.
> Простое сравнение ЭПР самолетов реальную картину его обнаружения еще не отражает.


Полностью согласен.

----------


## juky-puky

> По поводу ЭПР:
> 1. Есть формула ЭПР( на заданном  угле места и азимуте)= ЭПР мах умножить на ДОР( в функции от угла места и азимута).
> где ДОР - диаграмма обратного рассеяния.
> Поэтому для увеличения незаметности нужно не только снижать среднее значение ЭПР, но и стремится к тому, что ДОР  имела многолепестковую форму с минимальной шириной лепестков с большим различием между уровнями лепестков.
> Тогда мощность сигнала отраженного от цели  будет флюктировать случайным образом и вероятность обнаружения такого сигнала, при одинаковой средней мощности, по сравнению с детерминированным сигналом будет меньше.
> Кроме того, флюктирующий сигнал будет увеличивать коэффициент потерь в приемном тракте РЛС. А это также снижение дальности обнаружения.
> Простое сравнение ЭПР самолетов реальную картину его обнаружения еще не отражает.


- *Вовчек*, иногда перемудрить хуже, чем недомудрить. Никто никогда не замеряет ЭПР по всей сфере или полусфере, никто эти значения ЭПР не суммирует, это совершенно никому никогда не требуется. Вы же видели снимки платформ (надо полагать, из диэлектриков), на которых поднимаются на высоту 20-30 метров прежде всего стелс-самолёты, их медленно вращают и замеряют ЭПР по всем 360 градусам несколько раз, перемещая тестовый радар малой мощности ещё и по высоте. И т.о. *замеряют именно те значения ЭПР, которые получаются со стороны РЛС/БРЛС, в условиях, близких к реальным условиям полёта.* А не просто куда-то под любыми другими углами. 
Именно сохранение этих значений ЭПР ЛА в заданных пределах важны и нужны. И желательно, чтобы они были как можно равномернее малы, без всяких скачков-флюктуаций. Тогда вероятность обнаружения данного ЛА будет минимальной.

----------


## Вовчек

1.У меня данные с книги  Авиационные двигатели фирмы " Пратт энд Уитни" выпущенной при непосредственном участии фирмы " Пратт энд Уитни".
Издание расчитанное на специалистов выпущено ограниченным тиражем.
2. Подтверждается нашим  ФГУП ГНЦ ЦИАМ.
3. Есть еще источники подтверждающие эту m=0,45 степень двухконтурности.

----------


## juky-puky

- Ага... Может быть - ранняя модификация? С последующими изменениями? Посмотрите на разрез двигателя: 45% воздуха в эту тонюсенькую щель по периметру просто никак не сумеет пройти одновременно с основным потоком. Вы могли бы с кем-то проконсультироваться на этот счёт?
Что-то тут сильно непонятно...

----------


## Вовчек

Я лет 5-7 назад специально интересовался этим вопросом.
Специфика моих служебных обязанностей дает возможность работать с серьезными специалистами в том числе и по вопросам двигательной тематики. В ЦИАМЕ двигатель  F-119-PW-100 изучали очень серьезно. Причем те данные которые публиковал ЦИАМ и те которые были озвучены спецами еще ранее( до публикаций), в моих с ними беседах по этому двигателю совпадают.

----------


## juky-puky

- Я всё это понимаю, но посмотрите на разрез двигателя и его второй контур? Никак там такое количество воздуха пройти просто не сможет.

----------


## Вовчек

Я посмотрю в своих записях, если не найду объяснения то в ближайшее время проконсультируюсь у специалистов.

----------


## Вовчек

Вернемся к ЭПР.
1.Из теории малозаметности.
ЭПРо= Е*Ротр/П1=Е*ДОР( значение в направлении на РЛС)* Ррас/П1=S*ДОР*Е
где *-умножить
Е-коэффициент деполяризации рассеяного целью поля
Ротр-мощность отраженного сигнала от цели
П1-плотность потока мощности РЛ сигнала у цели
S-полная площадь рассеяния цели.
Значения ЭПР в зависимости от направления могут сильно различаться.
Представляют часто в виде. ЭПРо=ЭПРо мах ДОР. 
Как видите ДОР играет важное значение в ЭПР. И ей уделяют самое серьезное внимание. 
Про коэффициент потерь.
В коэффициент потерь входит в качестве состовляющей коэффициент учитывающий флуктуационные потери(эти потери напрямую связаны в том числе с ДОР). Например его можно определить для вероятности правильного обнаружения 0,5.
Тогда подставляя коэффициент потерь  в знаменатель формулы  определения    дальности и принимая параметр обнаружения q=1, Вы получите дальность обнаружения цели при Рправ обн=0,5 с учетом потерь. 
Так что ДОР играет важную роль.
2.Сейчас благодаря наличию вычислительных мощностей определяют ЭПР не только в азимутальной и вертикальной плоскостях, но и на пространственных курсовых углах цели. Это позволяет более полно оценить влияние проводимых мероприятий по снижению заметности.
3. Курсовой угол цели относительно наземной РЛС или атакующего истребителя всегда меняется. Поэтому флуктациями мощности отраженного сигнала нельзя пренебрегать.

----------


## juky-puky

- Всё это имеет значение при проектировании, конструировании и в процессе испытаний. Когда самолёт уже готов - дальше только систематический контроль за тем, чтобы какой-то дефект не создал скачок ЭПР на каком-либо из углов визирования.

----------


## Igor_k

> - Поэтому есть к нему конструктивное предложение: открывать темы в разделе "Курилка" и народ придёт туда с ним побеседовать за жизнь... 
> 
> - А вот это - хрен его знает...  Если ночью - может и на рязанщину залететь в экспериментальном порядке - проверить эффективность действующих российских РЛС... 
> 
> Вот там его и накроют старые советские РЛС метрового диапазона(д.б.смайлик)
> 
> - Зайди на Sukhoi.ru или на Авиабазу, спроси у *SkyDron*'a. Он как раз радиоразведчик по специальности... 
> 
> - Да пытались мала-мала. В общем, "те же яйца, только вид сбоку", здесь:
> ...


Поэтому я и спрашивал про внешнее ц.у.

----------


## Igor_k

Ответы получились не выделенными.Просьба смотреть по контексту

----------


## juky-puky

> У меня сложилось впечатление,что сам Skydron другого мнения.


- У тебя сложилось впечатление, что он там где-то говорит, будто Л-150 способна опознать режим LPI? Он говорит, что "она новая". По сравнению с СПО-15М.  И всё. 



> - С задницы. С ППС - на меньшем вдвое-втрое.
> 
> Это при Н=15 и V=1.5-1.7M? Не уверен


- Что может увидеть ОЛС с ППС у F-22? При работе его двигателей на максимале? Если самих двигателей совершенно не видно? 



> - Скоммуниздить, например, "Python-5", это ещё не значит возможность его массово воспроизводить.
> 
> А что,когда стянули Сайдвиндер, не было разрыва в уровне технологий?


- Он был меньше. 




> - Для истребителя 4-го поколения, с двигателями работающими на форсаже. Не говоря уже об отстутствии облачности между наблюдаемым и наблюдателем - это само собой.
> 
> Опять же - облака на высоте 15км?


- На 15 км облаков, разумеется, почти не бывает, кроме как в тропической зоне (в той и кучево-дождевая облачность иногда добирается до 18 км!)



> Поэтому я и спрашивал про внешнее ц.у.


- Чем давать внешнее ЦУ на F-22? Стационарными огромными РЛС противокосмической обороны только, да загоризонтными РЛС. Но их очень мало и они все дома. А если война идёт на выезде? АВАКС Е-3С видeл F-117 на Д~40 км. А-50 увидит F-22 (c морды) на дальности ~25-30 км, в лучшем случае. Кто же даст российским соколам целеуказание и чем?

----------


## Igor_k

> - У тебя сложилось впечатление, что он там где-то говорит, будто Л-150 способна опознать режим LPI? Он говорит, что "она новая". По сравнению с СПО-15М.  И всё. 
> 
> да,он писал лишь о гораздо больших возможностях Пастели.В любом случае,это не те же яйца,вид в профиль.Видимо,не случайно при любой модернизации в первую очередь меняют Березу.А вот на ГСПО.ру(кстати,там вас недавно анафематствовали)один товарищ со ссылкой на представителя СПКБА утверждает,что Пастель обнаруживает работу APG-77 в режиме LPI на дальностях порядка 200км.Конечно,достоверность не гарантируется,но -кто знает
> 
> - Что может увидеть ОЛС с ППС у F-22? При работе его двигателей на максимале? Если самих двигателей совершенно не видно? 
> 
> 
> Пардон,мы про ОЛС или ТП?
> 
> ...


Да вот,белорусы ,например,модернизнули П-18,обешают дальность обнаружения F-117 с вероятностью 0.9 на Н=10 72км(для В-52 -255км)

----------


## juky-puky

> Да вот, белорусы, например, модернизнули П-18, обещают дальность обнаружения F-117 с вероятностью 0.9 на Н=10 72км(для В-52 -255км)


- Не "замаются они пыль глотать"?  :Cool: 
Да, кстати: F-117 торжественно, под оркестр,  препровождён на пенсию. Надо полагать, что они теперь на F-22 замахнулись?  :Smile:  
_"Нашему бы теляти, да волка зъисть!"_   :Biggrin: 



*Модернизированная РЛС П-18-2*

Основные направления модернизации РЛС П-18-2
Повышение тактико-технических характеристик РЛС до уровня современных требований организации противовоздушной обороны:
- обеспечение возможности эффективной боевой работы РЛС в условиях интенсивных активных шумовых помех;
- повышение уровня подавления отражений от пассивных помех и местных предметов;
- повышение точности и достоверности выдаваемой радиолокационной информации;
- повышение информационной производительности до 120 воздушный целей и обеспечение возможности работы в составе современных систем ПВО;
- введение трассовой обработки;
- введение аппаратуры обработки радиолокационной информации от трех РЛС.

Обеспечение эффективной эксплуатации:

- замена устаревшей, малонадежной элементной базы, а также деталей и узлов, выпуск которых прекращен;
- повышение эксплутационной надежности РЛС за счет замены электровакуумных приборов на твердотельные радиоэлементы;
- значительное уменьшение объёма настройки и регулировки в процессе эксплуатации;
- гарантированное обеспечение поставки ЗИП на период не менее 15 лет для ремонта и эксплуатации как для модернизированных, так и немодернизируемых частей РЛС;
- обеспечение быстрой адаптации расчета РЛС к эксплуатации модернизированного варианта после непродолжительного обучения.

----------


## SergM

F-22A Raptor спровоцировал бунт в Пентагоне
http://rnd.cnews.ru/army/news/top/in...8/02/18/288365

На учениях F-22 истребители F-15 имитировали наши Су-27
http://nvo.ng.ru/concepts/2008-02-29/5_pentagon.html

Если в 1й статье всё любопытно просто по состоянию американских ВВС - "летать не на чем"

То во 2й статье, похоже, непреднамеренно - в "благонамеренных" рекламных целях выболтаны довольно забавные технические детали:
 - расчётная продолжительность доступного для Ф-22 боевого применения составляет 1.5 часа !!! со своими баками  :Smile:  и 2.5 часа - с дозаправкой в воздухе.
   Это характеризует двигатели Ф-22 как крайне устаревшие и неоптимальные в сравнении, например, с двигателями Миг-31, поскольку уступая Миг-31 в скорости наполовину, Ф-22 имеет при этом крайне низкую доступную для него продолжительность полёта - а значит, он крайне прожорлив и при этом слаб в тяге. Что же имелось ввиду под его "Крейсерским сверхзвуком" ? 
Очевидно, надо было чем-то "решительно убедить" своё Конгресс и администрацию и не показать отставание в технологиях.

----------


## RuLavan

> - расчётная продолжительность доступного для Ф-22 боевого применения составляет 1.5 часа !!! со своими баками  и 2.5 часа - с дозаправкой в воздухе.
>    Это характеризует двигатели Ф-22 как крайне устаревшие и неоптимальные в сравнении, например, с двигателями Миг-31, поскольку уступая Миг-31 в скорости наполовину, Ф-22 имеет при этом крайне низкую доступную для него продолжительность полёта - а значит, он крайне прожорлив и при этом слаб в тяге.


Это слишком смелое заявление. Было бы неплохо всё-таки ещё сравнить запас топлива на борту. Вряд ли во внутренние баки F-22 помещается 16 тонн керосина, как на МиГ-31, не находите? :)

А так да, малая дальность F-22 без ПТБ imho является одним из его основных недостатков. Combat radius у него в открытых источниках указывается как "Combat Radius (NM) Mission 1 (Sub+Super) 310+100nm" т.е. 310 миль на дозвуке плюс 100 миль на "крейсерском" сверхзвуке. Т.е . по боевому радиусу он примерно аналогичен МиГ-29 выходит и значительно уступает F-15, которого должен заменить.

----------


## Вовчек

Во первых 310+100 =410 морских миль переведите в км.
2. У Миг-29 на дозвуке достигается максимальный радиус и он меньше значительно.
3. У ф-22 410 морских миль с сверхзвуковым участком, а без него радиус будет больше. И как тут как не крути значительно выше чем у МиГ-29.

----------


## SergM

И вот тут-то окончательно вырисовался и сформировался один очень забавный, но *критический и непреодолимый тупичок всего проекта Ф-22* - вероятно это то, за что его не дают штамповать (при его-то цене) бонзы Правительства: у Ф-22 - принципиально фатальные и неразрешимые - в силу самой его иделогии проблемы с топливным запасом  :Eek:   :Smile:  :
- по иделогии Ф-22 - ВЕСЬ его тяжёлый боезапас для "малозаметности" и "сверхзвуковой обтекаемости" - скрыт нутри фюзеляжа - как раз в крыльях, как раз на месте ОСНОВНЫХ топливных баков классических самолётов. И по сути - топливу там негде ещё быть, и резервов места никаких для него в принципе нет и на Ф-22 быть НЕ МОЖЕТ: внешние топливные баки на "крейсерский сверззвуковой самолёт" "малой заметности" ведь не подвесишь в принципе  :Eek: ,  А вооружение также с него не снимешь - останется только пассажиров катать.
В общем, любопытный такой аттракцион за 300 000 000 Ф-22 придумали.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Думаю, при существующем парке танкеров и уровне освоенности дозаправок в воздухе в штатовских ВВС относительно небольшие топливные объёмы проблемой не являются. Гораздо интереснее, конечно, как будут развиваться и чем закончатся проблемы с планером... по идее, остается только организовывать невъ..бенно дорогое дополнительное производство и монтаж элементов планера из других материалов на замену существующим.

----------


## juky-puky

> И вот тут-то окончательно вырисовался и сформировался один очень забавный, но *критический и непреодолимый тупичок всего проекта Ф-22* - вероятно это то, за что его не дают штамповать (при его-то цене) бонзы Правительства: у Ф-22 - принципиально фатальные и неразрешимые - в силу самой его иделогии проблемы с топливным запасом   :
> - по иделогии Ф-22 - ВЕСЬ его тяжёлый боезапас для "малозаметности" и "сверхзвуковой обтекаемости" - скрыт нутри фюзеляжа - как раз в крыльях, как раз на месте ОСНОВНЫХ топливных баков классических самолётов. И по сути - топливу там негде ещё быть, и резервов места никаких для него в принципе нет и на Ф-22 быть НЕ МОЖЕТ: внешние топливные баки на "крейсерский сверззвуковой самолёт" "малой заметности" ведь не подвесишь в принципе ,  А вооружение также с него не снимешь - останется только пассажиров катать.


- Плохо быть профаном, да ещё и "с тупичком" там, где у нормальных мозг располагается:
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_forum_viewt...3-start-0.html
http://attach.high-g.net/attachments...fuel_tanks.jpg
Общий вес топлива: 36,515 фунтов=*16,563.2* кг.
В основных группах баков топлива: *9363* кг
1 ПТБ - *1800* кг
2 ПТБ - *3600* кг
4 ПТБ - *7200* кг
Для сравнения, самолёт Су-27 - 11,775 litres (3,110 US gallons) = *9450* кг.
Да, ещё, г-н фуфлогон: у F-22 площадь миделя на 0.5 кв. метра меньше, чем у Су-27, при том, что все свои 8 ракет он прячет в брюхе...  :Wink: 
Прежде чем трындеть с деловым видом, надо бы матчасть подучить.

----------


## juky-puky

> А так да, малая дальность F-22 без ПТБ imho является одним из его основных недостатков. Combat radius у него в открытых источниках указывается как "Combat Radius (NM) Mission 1 (Sub+Super) 310+100nm" т.е. 310 миль на дозвуке плюс 100 миль на "крейсерском" сверхзвуке. Т.е . по боевому радиусу он примерно аналогичен МиГ-29 выходит и значительно уступает F-15, которого должен заменить.


- 410 nm=760 км. 
Но ведь он может лететь и только на дозвуке, по потолкам, с километровым расходом 2.8-2.9 кг/км. 
А если взять ещё 2ПТБ?
А если взять 4ПТБ?
Посчитайте, топливо по бакам дано...  :Smile:

----------


## SergM

Важе пробуждение добавило мне оптимизма и улучшило настроение.
1)Поскольку если верить вашим (а надо верить всегда только вашим данным?) то двигатели Рептора ЕЩЁ более отсталые по сравнению с двигателем Миг-31 - топлива - по вашим данным больше, чем в Су-27, а скорость его "передовых" (для своего начальства) двигателей если не наполовину, то на 1/3 меньше Миг-31. Это приятно. При этом - согласно вышеупомянутому переводу американского же репортажа про те самые незабвенные учения в воздухе на своих громадных баках он способен держаться всё те же 1.5 часа. Это ещё приятней. Как к Ф-22 подвесить дополнительные баки - это вы будете американских пилотов учить сами. ЛИЧНО. Срочно собирайтесь - они ждут ваших ц.у.
2) В прниципе, Рептор, конечно, может несколько сэкономить топливо = продолжительность если подольше будет летететь ПОТИШЕ, ну а как же для пилотов Рептора Красный Советский Лозунг над входом в забронированный ангар:
"Тише едешь - дальше будешь !" (не забудьте им перевести на английский) - ЭТО ПЕРВЕЙШЕЕ ПРАВИЛО успеха в бою!

----------


## juky-puky

Прочитал. 
Тот же тупой невежественный бред.
Вопрос: *зачем?*

----------


## SergM

Причина моих пояснений проста и понятна.
Чтобы у американского народа- уточнение - у народа США, поскольку я дважны был и работал в 3х центральных странах Южной Америки(Аргентина, Бразилия, Чили) и их отношение к США знаю и представляю (и разделяю) вовсе не понаслышке :) -так вот, чтобы у народа США не сложилось ложное и опасное представление, продвигаемое и нагнетаемое истаблишментом США, "что Россию надо :"1) поставить(задвинуть) на заднее место"," 2) проучить", 3)"сделать протекторатом и доминионом, поставив здесь своего генерал-губернатора(раньше - во 2ю Мировую называлось - "гауляйтера"),4) "установить здесь "правильную демократию"" -демократию для правильных олигарх-демократов" - по Дж.Оруэллу.  Вот чтобы ненужные иллюзии на возможность быстрого, простого и дешёвого осуществления всех вышеперечисленных пунктов или их в отдельности и в комбинациях не произрастали в горячих Вашингтонских, Нью-йоркских и Пентагонских головах - вот для этого - я и привёл все те данные, которые привёл.
Вот и "объясните товарищам", "которые не понимают", как и я это делаю своим бывшим однокурсникам, что "дешёво не получится", ну просто никак - не выйдет дёшево и, может быть, если не выйдет это хорошенько объяснить, то мы вместе со всей человеческой цивилизацией доживаем самые последние годы: http://www.ari.ru/publication/?id=209
То есть, сейчас США высоко поднимают знамя "Воспитания и Приручения России Западом", выпавшее из рук Адольфа Гитлера, а до этого поднимавшееся ещё и Наполеоном и т.д. - в необозримое прошлое - к Тевтонскому Римскому рыцарскому ордену окончательно разгромленному и уничтоженному Александром Невским. То есть США сейчас решительно вознаменрились, даже в лице наиболее вероятного кандидата-президента  МакКейна "довести с Россией дело до конца". Ну вот, хорошо бы и вы им тоже напомнили - что "дешёво не выйдет", не получится. Получится может только также как у Наполеона с Гитлером, с Очень Большими Издержками.  Это сразу чтоб у МакКейна не возникало желания строить большие - Наполеоновские планы в отношении России. А -то всё равно окончится так же как у Наполеона или сильно хуже, но с теми самыми очень большими издержками - причём для всех нас, включая и вас лично. И никакие Репторы МакКейну не помогут в его "продвижении Американской в демократии в Россию." Потому что на эти его Репторы - у нас уже Миг-31 - давно готовы-сидят. И поскольку Миг-31 - они не "репторы" - не хищники, а "перехватчики", то взлетят они непременно ПОСЛЕ "Репторов", но обязательно взлетят. А дальше - см. историю Наполеоновских и Гитлеровских времён. То есть - немцы сейчас однозначно "воспитывать Россию" сами не полезут - в них всё-таки за 20 век крепко вколотили, похоже, на генетическом уровне - чем для них лично закончится такая "воспитательная акция", да и сейчас Афганистан с Ираком - не дадут забыть и питать иллюзий, а вот - США - те могут, размечтавшись про свои "Репторы" и практически никогда в новейшей истории не воевав по-большому своими руками (и телами). Вот поэтому - и напомните им также - чем может дело закончится.

----------


## juky-puky

> Причина моих пояснений проста и понятна.


- Проблема в том, что в военных и военно-авиационных вопросах ты "не рубишь ни рыла, ни уха". Поэтому все твои "пояснения" глубоко идиотичны и не имеют ни малейшего отношения к реальности. Сплошной мусор. Флуд.

----------


## SergM

Ну тогда ждём Нового Нашествия Новых Наполеонов-Гитлеров:
они-то как всегда "рубят" в этих вопросах "лучше всех" - во всяком случае - когда затевают... что и пытаются объяснить всему остальному миру, "не рубящему в этих вопросах" "ни шиша" (обратите внимание опять же на терминологию "самых высоко-учёных" местных "господ" - интересно Ньютон в общении также изъяснялся, а матом наверняка крыл лучше, чем оперировал дифференциальными уравнениями :), чем , видимо, также чрезвычайно гордился. )

----------


## CINN

> - Проблема в том, что в военных и военно-авиационных вопросах ты "не рубишь ни рыла, ни уха". Поэтому все твои "пояснения" глубоко идиотичны и не имеют ни малейшего отношения к реальности. Сплошной мусор. Флуд.


С интересом вот уже месяц читаю эту ветку...  :Rolleyes: 
Занятно...

Если про "мусор и флуд", то, по большому счёту, весь форум подходит под эту формулировку...

Предположим также, что все участники форума идиоты... Тогда зачем Вы, juky-puky, тратите на них время? Ведь идиотам ничего не докажешь... Просто интересна цель Ваших трат времени, сил и оплаты интернета...

----------


## juky-puky

> С интересом вот уже месяц читаю эту ветку... 
> Занятно...
> 
> Если про "мусор и флуд", то, по большому счёту, весь форум подходит под эту формулировку...
> 
> Предположим также, что все участники форума идиоты... Тогда зачем Вы, juky-puky, тратите на них время? Ведь идиотам ничего не докажешь... Просто интересна цель Ваших трат времени, сил и оплаты интернета...


- Ответ простой: форум читает множество людей, идиотами отюдь не являющимися. Но отдельные индивидуи, пишущие идиотизмы (вроде *SergM*) их дезинформируют - грубо, грязно, по свински.
Якобы из лучших патриотических побуждений.
Поэтому я трачу время на писульки и идиотов, в том числе.

----------


## Nazar

Все , надоели мне ваши перепалки . Не хотите вы общаться по человечески :Frown: . Ветка закрыта , до лучших времен. В очередной раз , я ее чистить не собираюсь,  ибо бесполезною

----------

